# All day sit pays off!!



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope you find him and haven't jinxed yourself. By the way, not an all day sit if you got down. LOL


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

Hurry up and POST PICS!


----------



## strother (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking forward to.pics


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck. 47 yards is a long way.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

hope you find him. suprised he would stop for snort wheeze if you smoked him. anyways good luck!


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

In for pics


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad for you. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great! Pics!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow , Kind'a ballsy ....*I have a feeling you already found the deer/.*
Or you one brave soul .. with the curse and the Piranhas. Good luck you had better find him , I wish you the best cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

He came up the river from the southeast


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

You never make posts like this. It's almost automatically turns into a can't fin my deer. No full pass because u damn near shot it at 50yds. My bow shoots 331 and there is no way I would take a shot that far. Especially at a great deer. Big risk to take. Good luck finding him. Post pics.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Post up pics when you get your hands on him!!


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow! He came back a 3rd time after winding you one of the other times? I never get that lucky! I never see the same buck again, especially if he was just moving thru on the search for a hot doe. He must not be traveling far to stay in that area! I hope you find him! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks hewi.. I shot my buck last year 73 yards perfect heart shot. I practice a lot at those distances. Distance is only a number not a restriction. I have great blood looksa little dark I'm going to back out and make sure he is dead.


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

Hope you find him


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I know you txt me a pic and that was a hell of a shot on last years buck! Im sure this one is just as dead


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck, waiting for pics.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Blood


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

in for pics...good luck...


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

great stuff. Good luck. Great story
Look forward to the pic


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## chad8 (Sep 6, 2011)

In for pics. Pulling for you


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

Good luck. Want to see pics.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Best of luck now hurry up and find him and get us pics!!!


----------



## hunter325 (Aug 22, 2009)

In for pics!!!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck! It's an amazing story so far and looks like it should have a good ending to it.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

hunter325 said:


> In for pics!!!


x2!


----------



## ORbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Cant wait to see it! Good Job!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope you get him!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the shot! Now waiting on pics man.


----------



## linkinsplita (Mar 19, 2013)

Best of luck!!!


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I shot a doe on the opener at 45 yards with a 2 blade mechanical, cut 4 ribs clean through and stuck in the ground on the other side, and I'm only pulling 66#. I'm guessing the buck you shot was substantially thicker and tougher than the young doe I shot. I get tired of hearing people gripe about how 50 yards is unethical. Just because you can't ethically and consistently make the shot, doesn't mean those of us that practice at 80+ yards on a regular (daily) basis can't make that shot, as the OP illustrates. Can't wait to see pics, sounds like an awesome buck!


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Great story, in for pics. now go home get some of that honey-do list knocked out to make the wife happy. then go find your buck. 
Congrats


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Blood looks good


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

in for pics


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

In for pics. Blood sure looks good!


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Find the **** thing!!! 

I would probably take the shot. Gotta be there to make the decision though. Blood looks real good so it was a good move taking the shot!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Pics!


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

in for pics.


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck.Im in for pics


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

I wouldn't have the balls to post about your hunt until I found him...best not post "I can't find my deer" thread 
Ah hell, I know you are excited...the deer is probably down, but *hit happens like the buck I hit last year that made it to water and sank...
Glad you could make that shot, I sure as hell couldn't!


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

OverMyHead said:


> I wouldn't have the balls to post about your hunt until I found him...best not post "I can't find my deer" thread
> Ah hell, I know you are excited...the deer is probably down, but *hit happens like the buck I hit last year that made it to water



Why I didn't post about this yesterday. I shot at 42yd at a big freak nasty 10 pt. sounded good he even run off like he was hurting. Only after and hour and half climb down to see if my shot was 2 inches left I coulda posted pics of him up here.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm pulling my hair out here.. I just talked to my pops, he's out in Montana on a elk an mulie hunt, he thinks its a good idea to wait if there is no rush he said " he'll only get deader" lol


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

In for the pictures


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

In for pics.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

In for pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

In for the result..

Joe


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

In for the pics


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm hooked, I keep checking back every couple minutes lol


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

In for pics.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Good luck...can't wait to see the pics.



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

in for pix


----------



## knock_em_dead (Jul 7, 2009)

In for pix! Good luck!


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Let's find him


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

In for pics. Good luck !!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I read all that, for a deer that hasn't even been looked for, much less recovered? Good grief. Oh well, good luck.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well????


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

In for recovery


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope the AT jinx didn't get you! Show us the pics soon!


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

In for pics..


----------



## jameson305 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

pics?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Best of luck to ya tonight! I'm curious if you didn't get a little further back than what you thought or he wasn't perfectly broadside - a deer slowly walking off usually doesn't indicate a double lung. Hoping you gave him enough time. Just a pure guess, but based on what you told us, I'm guessing one lung and or liver. Still hoping for a great end result!!


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck to you. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

in for pics! good luck buddy!


----------



## toomb (May 26, 2010)

waiting for pics........


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

pics


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

subd. cant wait............


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

to the guys who advocate taking long range shots. Incase this never dawned on you...it has nothing to do with if you're able to make the shot or not, it has to do with what can happen from the time the arrow is loosed, until it gets to the target. Just think about that.

Now, I'm not saying the OP should or shouldn't have taken the shot, I wasn't there. I for one hope he finds his deer. But I've seen countless threads like this over the years, and going off of past history, it doesn't look good.


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

In for pics!


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully the OP is to busy showing off his prize instead of he couldn't find it. Is Why there hasn't been a pic or update yet


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck, hope to see some pics


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

In for pics


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

dblungem said:


> Best of luck to ya tonight! I'm curious if you didn't get a little further back than what you thought or he wasn't perfectly broadside - a deer slowly walking off usually doesn't indicate a double lung. Hoping you gave him enough time. Just a pure guess, but based on what you told us, I'm guessing one lung and or liver. Still hoping for a great end result!!



Going back and looking at the blood pic on the first page, I'm afraid you might be right. Liver. Arrow sticking out both sides and the deer walking off? It doesn't sound like double lung to me. The OP is wise to wait that deer out. If he's tracking he should find him by water.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Blood


I wouldn't be all that excited with blood like that, a big deer can bleed like that for a week!


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I just read all this...


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow. I find it amazing how many people expect instant AT postings. Not everyone post thing about hunting the second there is a chance. Guy shot it at 1:15ish, likely central time. Its about 7:15 central time. He wanted to give him time, so lets assume he went out right before dark. Not sure exactly when that occurs there but lets call that 5. If its a slam dunk blood trail, might take him 15 mins to walk to the spot, 5 mins to blood trail, maybe 10 mins to take pictures. Depending on the terrain etc, might take an hr or 2 to get the deer out. I don't expect anything soon. Either late tonight or tomorrow. Besides, he could be driving around showing the deer off.

He will post when it works for him. Hope it all worked out well


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

in for pics


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

In for pics


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Any updates Jonesen? Have you gone out yet or giving him a little longer?


----------



## MSUarcher (Jan 13, 2008)

jonesen said:


> That's enough of the trash talking hewi is stand up guy doesn't run at the mouth trash talking an name calling he simply defended my abilities to shoot longer range. Just stop already I'm not going to let you turn this into a name calling thread!


So what's the update? Did you find him yet?


----------



## *PA*Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Not looking good...hope he finds it


----------



## SteadyPin (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck to ya hope you findhim...im subscribed to the thread waiting on pics


----------



## *PA*Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

In for pics. Good luck!


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope he is right where u think he is.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

As for the shot his head was behind a big tree from me calm relaxed making a scrape he had an open shooting lane wide open all the way up to him except a small hackberry tree at his belly giving me about 18"-24" of vitals. I felt it was a very doable shot. Now maybe he was quarting to me more than I thought and it caught one lung liver or stomach. I guess we will see. I'm giving him 8 hours just to be sure. Slowly walking off definitely made me wonder..


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck man hope you find him. Hope the AT curse doesn't show up today.


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

think you did the right thing waiting, i pushed a deer Saturday afternoon, and never found it. Dont see why these people are saying it doesn't look good  im sure he is where you think he is.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

jonesen said:


> As for the shot his head was behind a big tree from me calm relaxed making a scrape he had an open shooting lane wide open all the way up to him except a small hackberry tree at his belly giving me about 18"-24" of vitals. I felt it was a very doable shot. Now maybe he was quarting to me more than I thought and it caught one lung liver or stomach. I guess we will see. I'm giving him 8 hours just to be sure. Slowly walking off definitely made me wonder..



You are one of the most sensible and reasonable people I have ever seen post one of these types of threads on here. That's why I'm betting you will also be one of the first to actually find your deer!!! You are doing the right thing. And don't let any of these guys on here push you into going any earlier than you feel comfortable going. Only you know what your head and heart are telling you to do. If it's dead, it isn't going anywhere. Whether you went 2 hours ago, tonight, or even wait til the morning. And if it isn't, the longer you wait, the better your chances for recovery. Good luck and I wll be awaiting pics!!! Patiently!!!


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

Your doing what every bowhunter should do! Hope you find him! How big would you guess him to be?


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## rwebb (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck man! Hoping you find him. I also think you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

jonesen said:


> As for the shot his head was behind a big tree from me calm relaxed making a scrape he had an open shooting lane wide open all the way up to him except a small hackberry tree at his belly giving me about 18"-24" of vitals. I felt it was a very doable shot. Now maybe he was quarting to me more than I thought and it caught one lung liver or stomach. I guess we will see. I'm giving him 8 hours just to be sure. Slowly walking off definitely made me wonder..


Others should learn from this. When in doubt, wait it out. There is nothing more disheartening than following a weak blood trail and finally "finding" your deer bounding away 50 yards in front of you. The odds of finding them when you jump them go WAY down.

Jonesen, you are doing things exactly the right way on this one. Good Luck!


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

In for pics.


----------



## Mike V. (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like entry and/or exit went through the guts. With the arrow still in him tracking may be tough, but he's out there somewhere. Good luck, and if you struggle tonight remember tracking is much easier during daylight.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Shouldernuke! said:


> keep breaking the name calling rules an d you will make the long list of those who were banned from At.


 why your not a douche for telling it like it is, everone thinks I am . but I'm fine with that..
don't ever change shoulder . you rock


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

in…good luck


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

this should be good. I will reserve further comment.


----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)

gotta see what happens here! Hope you find him!


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to agree with those that have said stomach. I had a gut shot buck back in 2010 that when hit ran maybe 20 yards and then walked about 20 with his tail tucked then bedded up. He bedded up maybe 10 minutes and then had no idea where he went. I searched for hours and never found him. I went as far as putting up fliers of my buck with a pic from a trail cam. A neighbor had found him about a week after I shot him. That being said I didnt even go looking until the next day(approx. 16 hours). That buck went something like 800 yards as a crow flies. Up big ridges through thick stuff...you name it. I did get him but I wouldn't wish that upon anybody! I truly hope you recover him, take your time and go slow.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

In for pics
Good luck


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

in for pics


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## PoorBoy Hunting (May 3, 2012)

In for pics as well.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

in for pics


----------



## riverrat (Oct 10, 2013)

in for pics


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Luck man! How big do you think he is??


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Wheres he at jonesen? Good luck bro
G


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Curious to see the outcome myself.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

:happy1:


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok so we tracked him about 50 yards with good blood then started to notice it was clotting up then down to drops and wiping on tall grass. He stayed on the trail for about 100 yards then out of nowhere he turns off the trail and started weaving back an forth off the trail we tracked him that way for about 25 yards and that took an hour.. its so thick down there its impossible to track with light blood off the trail zig zagging in the dark. We all have to be up at 430 for work so we are calling it off for tonight going back in tomorrow after work.. I don't want to just start walking blind through there trying to find him laying that can only make it worse. So I'll update tomorrow.

Keep your heads up guys we really didn't track him very far I think tomorrow I will find him in the day light. The zig zagging makes me think he is looking for a bed. So I hope you guys can wait it out till tomorrow evening.. That being said I think it might be back I'm guessing liver..


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh and I don't want to say how big cuz I don't want to be way off but he is a 10 with what I think is junk on his brows or bases. Really heavy with good height in the tines.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

He may be dead close by. Gut shot a buck one night with a rifle when i was bout 16 tracked for a mile and a half taking the same trail then bam out of nowhere he turns south and dead 100 yards later


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

He is definitely my biggest


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hope u find him brother


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

And the curse continues for a little while longer..............


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## goshdangfeller (Nov 3, 2012)

Waiting for good results....good luck


----------



## TuffBuc (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you find him


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hope you find that bruiser and show us some pics! Good luck :thumbs_up


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck!!!


----------



## woodduk1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck today,I am sure you will find him. He is dead !!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

"Put a whooping on him". Lol, sounds like it. So now if you do find him, the meat won't be any good, but at least you'll have the horns, and that's what hunting is all about now, isn't it.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

In for later.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

good luck finding him today


----------



## joeyp (Jun 1, 2012)

Good luck man.


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck bud


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck! Hope you find him...


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

You should of named this thread " all day sit, let one fly at almost 50, tracked a little and backed out, tossed and turned all night, back out in the morning and maybe it will pay off" good luck!


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck from PA


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Cant wait for pics, good luck brother, and great call to back out.


----------



## jreim (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck, and I hope you find him!


----------



## Born2Draw (Nov 17, 2010)

Following


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

In for pics, or an apology for starting the thread


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

It's definitely dead with te arrow out both sides. Just gotta get a bunch of your buddies together and go get it. I hope u find it. I'm a fan of junky antlers.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Following. Good luck!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

ditto


----------



## trsmith1818 (Aug 15, 2012)

depressing…no pics yet


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Gl!


----------



## jmillo (Aug 24, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's kinda lookin like the all day sit didn't payoff ! Where's the deer ?


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

flyin2jz said:


> Come on now guys. Jones is very sensitive about this post. I always seem to have alot of trouble shooting thru hack berry bushs. Not sure why. Lol. He has shown his sensitivity so I can see by the posts this thread isn't going down the normal path of shot questioning. Pretty sad.


FYI. Hackberry is a tree not a bush 5 to 6" solid trunk running vertical about 18- 24" from shoulder


----------



## spekwa91 (Mar 30, 2011)

In for result.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

jonesen said:


> FYI. Hackberry is a tree not a bush 5 to 6" solid trunk running vertical about 18- 24" from shoulder


Good luck finding him.. I asked for help a while back and it paid off. One thing if I were you I'd left off was " I just put a whooping" and just be honest the shot may of not been great. That's all, like I said good luck man!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Nichko said:


> Good luck finding him.. I asked for help a while back and it paid off. One thing if I were you I'd left off was " I just put a whooping" and just be honest the shot may of not been great. That's all, like I said good luck man!


Yes sir you are absolutely right the signs are showing he was maybe quartering to me. I will find him


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Yes sir you are absolutely right the signs are showing he was maybe quartering to me. I will find him


No doubt my man. I wish you all the best..


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

crockett said:


> You should of named this thread " all day sit, let one fly at almost 50, tracked a little and backed out, tossed and turned all night, back out in the morning and maybe it will pay off" good luck!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

in for results


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Lost deer ??


----------



## BigLurch75 (Dec 19, 2009)

Is it legal to use a blood trailing dog where you are? Good luck with the recovery. Hope to see you holding him today.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

You should have no trouble finding him. 73 yard shot you made was perfect.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> You should have no trouble finding him. 73 yard shot you made was perfect.


common mat don't exaggerate it was only 55 yards..


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't believe your at work while the deer is rotting. If the meat is no good it doesn't count as a trophy no matter what the antlers look like.


----------



## lasershot (Oct 21, 2012)

cant wiat to see


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

In for pictures, good luck.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

jogr said:


> I can't believe your at work while the deer is rotting. If the meat is no good it doesn't count as a trophy no matter what the antlers look like.


Im all about respecting the animal, but sometimes it doesnt work like you plan, and I think its a stupid generalization to say a deer is more important than a guy's job. You dont know what he has going on at work. You dont know what kind of boss he has. If you think finding a deer is more important than a man's way of providing for his family, you are an idiot. That would be putting a deer ahead of your own family. and if he finds it, its still a trophy.

You do what you can when you can. If cancelling plans so that you can look for your deer is possible, by all means, do it! But some workplaces aren't very understanding and taking a last minute half day off work could have repercussions.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like you might find him. Wouldn't really say it has paid off yet.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Idk I'm in Illinois. I don't think I can use a dog but that would make it easy. Its hard to see the blood cuz its all river bottom grass so unless he wipes on grass its hard to see it. But that was at 11:00 last night with a crap light. My big light slid out the door of my truck last night when I opened the door and of course doesn't work now.. I get off work in 3 1/2 hours an I have a 1 1/2 hour drive home then out to the woods.. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

buckeyboy said:


> common mat don't exaggerate it was only 55 yards..


Last year I shot my buck at 73 yards laying in his bed. I spot an stalked him ranged him at 73 made a perfect heart shot he went 50 yards and expired.. that's what he is talking about..


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Good luck. You guys getting any rain. I'm in central Illinois and it's rained for a while so hopefully that doesn't hurt. You can use a dog though. It's expensive for one though.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

jogr said:


> I can't believe your at work while the deer is rotting. If the meat is no good it doesn't count as a trophy no matter what the antlers look like.


I took all last week off and didn't get a deer and with the rut hitting off I called and begged my boss for one more day off. He barely gave me the day off he said no way I can have today off trust me I tryed very hard but I can't take a day without pay and a mad boss just to look for him 8 hours earlier.. I'm not about waisting any meat but if I had jumped him last night and not found him at all that would have been the biggest waist of all.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jonesen said:


> Idk I'm in Illinois. I don't think I can use a dog but that would make it easy. Its hard to see the blood cuz its all river bottom grass so unless he wipes on grass its hard to see it. But that was at 11:00 last night with a crap light. My big light slid out the door of my truck last night when I opened the door and of course doesn't work now.. I get off work in 3 1/2 hours an I have a 1 1/2 hour drive home then out to the woods.. I'll keep you all posted.


To track in tall grass/weeds you need to get your eyes down around deer chest height. Kneel down and you can see blood smeared on the back sides of the vegetation. From above it's hard to find blood. Also when kneeling you can see paths much easier as deer really aren't very tall and their backs can be below the tops of weeds. 

I've tracked in grown up fields, also swamps, and I swear it can actually be easier sometimes as the deer follow defined trails quite often. I've lost the track only to pick it up a 150 yards later by simply following defined trails. I literally waded a swamp checking one trail after the other and ended up covering over a mile. I did not find that deer but I did learn where there is limited travel lanes you can track a long way.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

1monstertriumph said:


> Good luck. You guys getting any rain. I'm in central Illinois and it's rained for a while so hopefully that doesn't hurt. You can use a dog though. It's expensive for one though.


They are saying its going to rain tonight its holding off for now.. I'll look into the dog thing if by chance I can't find him tonight. Thanks for the info


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

Well hope you get him....i know what its like to shoot a big boy and start looking for him too soon out of anticipation and never find him learnt a valuable lesson that day.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jonesen said:


> Idk I'm in Illinois. I don't think I can use a dog but that would make it easy. Its hard to see the blood cuz its all river bottom grass so unless he wipes on grass its hard to see it. But that was at 11:00 last night with a crap light. My big light slid out the door of my truck last night when I opened the door and of course doesn't work now.. *I get off work in 3 1/2 hours an I have a 1 1/2 hour drive home then out to the woods.. I'll keep you all posted.*


It's your responsibility to look & find the deer, the yotes will devour him at the rate you're going :angry: I'd have made arrangements to take off work, or have my crew looking for him first thing this morning. If you can't trail a deer responsibly, you should never have taken the shot :thumbs_do....do you expect all deer to drop in their tracks ? 

You have wasted a lo of time, and possibly a deer...JMHO


----------



## blind squirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

Best of luck to you. A dog is a great idea, especially if there is rain. A trained tracking dog is obviously your best choice, but if you can't find one... just about any dog is better than no dog. Bucks stink... if you put (an untrained) dog on the trail from where you shot the deer and follow it to where you lost blood there is a good chance the dog will figure out what you want it to do.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Last year I shot my buck at 73 yards laying in his bed. I spot an stalked him ranged him at 73 made a perfect heart shot he went 50 yards and expired.. that's what he is talking about..


t.

You say shoot to kill, kill to eat in your signature....you ain't eating nothing after a couple days. If it's liver 12 hours in ample. I'd be taking off work to find a big deer. You will learn your lesson one day, but I have a feeling that a guy shooting 73 yards at a whitetail isn't smart enough to think the animal deserves more respect.


----------



## er5880 (Mar 21, 2009)

Good luck with the recovery. Look forward to pics


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm trying to do this as smart as possible its looking like I caught maybe one lung liver and/or stomach.. if you bump him like that with a very light blood trail you WILL loose him. Any smart bowhuntrr will tell you that. Letting him sit one day in upper 40s low 50s is not going to "rot" him. I might loose the loins or inside rear leg but that a lot better than no deer at all.. 
I already stated I can NOT take any more time off work. My "crew" are the buddies right here next to me at the same work lol.. your right though maybe I should have made my wife take off and go try to find it lol. I'm trying man its just the way this one has to fold out.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Let's see. The deer got a whooping put on him, he went into the thick stuff where deer go to to die, it was going to be a slam dunk recovery with pictures last night, and now it's a full day later and there's no deer. Why do people post crap like that before they actually look for or recover a deer?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jonesen said:


> They are saying its going to rain tonight its holding off for now.. I'll look into the dog thing if by chance I can't find him tonight. Thanks for the info


For you to not have a recovery plan, is unethical, it's your responsibility to exhaust all efforts to find the deer..."if you can't find him tonight" ??? ...and it's going to rain ????? :thumbs_do

Get your butt in the woods and find the deer. What did you do here ?, just post a "I stuck a monster, and will look for him when it's convenient" ?



Early Ice said:


> 73 yards, you're an idiot.
> 
> You say shoot to kill, kill to eat in your signature....you ain't eating nothing after a couple days. If it's liver 12 hours in ample. I'd be taking off work to find a big deer. 73 yards...one of your buddies should kick you. You will learn your lesson one day, but I have a feeling that a guy shooting 73 yards at a whitetail isn't smart enough to think the animal deserves more respect


x2


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Mr. Man said:


> Let's see. The deer got a whooping put on him, he went into the thick stuff where deer go to to die, it was going to be a slam dunk recovery with pictures last night, and now it's a full day later and there's no deer. Why do people post crap like that before they actually look for or recover a deer?


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes...I have no clue. We should be impressed that a bruiser buck, was shot at long distance...and not searched for.......yet :thumbs_do


----------



## bigmountaineeer (Oct 18, 2012)

Bwana said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes...I have no clue. We should be impressed that a bruiser buck, was shot at long distance...and not searched for.......yet :thumbs_do


X2

Just got into hunting, thanks for teaching me what not to do!!!


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Subscribed and cheering for a recovery. I don't understand why so many people post just to "bash" a fellow bow hunter. No one but the shooter can decide what distance or shot they are comfortable with. Good luck jonesen.


----------



## bigmountaineeer (Oct 18, 2012)

jimmyk said:


> Subscribed and cheering for a recovery. I don't understand why so many people post just to "bash" a fellow bow hunter. No one but the shooter can decide what distance or shot they are comfortable with. Good luck jonesen.


I'd never take any shot be it 5 yards without prior belief ill extend every effort to find him. That's a bad decision, bad sportsman, and unethical.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't listen to them bashers get after him when you can no point in losing your job over a deer I'm in for the hero pic


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jimmyk said:


> Subscribed and cheering for a recovery. I don't understand why so many people post just to *"bash" a fellow bow hunter. *No one but the shooter can decide what distance or shot they are comfortable with. Good luck jonesen.


Sorry friend, but a fellow bowhunter, would be one that takes all steps necessary to recover the animal. If you don't have a plan of recovery, or alternate itinerary after a shot...don't squeeze the trigger :wink:



rut hunt said:


> Don't listen to them bashers get after him when you can no point in losing your job over a deer I'm in for the hero pic


If the deer have been eaten by yotes & eagles(because of the delay)...will you still be eager to see the pics ?...would you still consider him a hero ?


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

So many internet tough guys. I guess you'll get that when you give a bunch of "egos" a place to hang out.........Gosh, I remember my first beer!

IMO OP is doing everything right. I don't know many people who could skip work, unexcused, to track. I hang out with with professionals and ditch diggers, and unless you're the top boss, duty calls. 

Can't wait to see the pics, good luck! Haters gonna hate lol


----------



## BigLurch75 (Dec 19, 2009)

Jones, hang long strips of toilet paper along the blood trail. This will help to give you a compass heading of the animal.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Harpoon Brother said:


> So many internet tough guys. I guess you'll get that when you give a bunch of "egos" a place to hang out.........Gosh, I remember my first beer!
> 
> IMO OP is doing everything right. I don't know many people who could skip work, unexcused, to track. I hang out with with professionals and ditch diggers, and unless you're the top boss, duty calls.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics, good luck! Haters gonna hate lol


another liberal.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Harpoon Brother said:


> So many internet tough guys. I guess you'll get that when you give a bunch of "egos" a place to hang out.........Gosh, I remember my first beer!
> 
> IMO OP is doing everything right. I don't know many people who could skip work, unexcused, to track. I hang out with with professionals and ditch diggers, and unless you're the top boss, duty calls.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics, good luck! Haters gonna hate lol


I can't knock his situation, stuff happens. I've been there. It's all the chest thumping, bragging, and cool cliches that get thrown out before he even actually looked for the deer that I don't understand. Why the hell would somebody do that?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Bwana said:


> Sorry friend, but a fellow bowhunter, would be one that takes all steps necessary to recover the animal. If you don't have a plan of recovery, or alternate itinerary after a shot...don't squeeze the trigger :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> If the deer have been eaten by yotes & eagles(because of the delay)...will you still be eager to see the pics ?...would you still consider him a hero ?


No point in arguing with you sounds like you never miss or wound a deer and obviously have a much better job than the average Joe to be able to go look for a deer. Argument settled


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

If you haven't had difficulty recovering a deer after what you thought was a good shot, you haven't bow hunted long enough. ...it will happen.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Let us know.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Sad thing is, I really don't care if he finds the deer or not, I just can't resist these threads. Now I'm going back to the stand, since I just got through cleaning my doe I "put a whooping on" this morning. Think I'll check back in tonight to see how the "recovery" went.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> No point in arguing with you sounds like *you never miss *or wound a deer and obviously have a much better job than the average Joe to be able to go look for a deer. Argument settled


If he had missed the deer, there wouldn't be a problem :wink:


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> another liberal.


Ok....

Somebody's been called an internet tough guy before.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

gotta love free entertainment....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Harpoon Brother said:


> Ok....
> 
> Somebody's been called an internet tough guy before.


Cant you think for yourself ? Instead of just repeating what other's say,, *INTERNET TOUGH GUY * going to hear this a million time's because cause some of you lack the ability to think and stand on your own two feet..


"Gee, If I agree with everyone I will be well liked.." Think again push comes to shove in the real world you will get dropped like a rotten sack of taters.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> Cant you think for yourself ? Instead of just repeating what other's say,, *INTERNET TOUGH GUY * going to hear this a million time's because cause some of you lack the ability to think and stand on your own two feet..
> 
> 
> * "Gee, If I agree with everyone I will be well liked.."* Think again push comes to shove in the real world you will get dropped like a rotten sack of taters.


Yep, it's the "mob mentality syndrome"...easier to follow the pack, than stand on merit & logic :wink:


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope he finds it....I'm tired of the haters. I'd feel sick if I couldn't find my deer and sure wouldn't appreciate the harassment. If the deer does get consumed by other animals it didn't go to waste! I guess he shoulda just not shot at his biggest buck. I'm sure you all will let him walk....get real!


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

Do what you gotta do, when you can do it. Take your time and do it right. You'll find your deer. 

Next time though, how 'bout you wait until you have hide-in-hand to post up? :wink:

I'm pullin' for you bud.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol! Some of you are just real tools :lol:


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

whether it be 50 yards or 20 yards, i've seen, heard, and read about animals that are hard to recovery at all distances. I still haven't seen the OP say that he gave up on it......so maybe some should back off a little bit.

I don't know a single person who could just skip work without consequence for a deer. I guess we all need to take a week off of work to hunt one day IN CASE we make a bad shot and have to recover the deer, otherwise we are unethical SOBs. Most of my hunting comes after work or before work. I for one can't take work off to recover the deer. If I have to choose between waiting 8 hours to recover a deer in November, or not being able to provide for my daughter because I missed work, i'm going to let the deer lay for the day/night if need be. It's cold out, the deer will be fine.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> Cant you think for yourself ? Instead of just repeating what other's say,, *INTERNET TOUGH GUY * going to hear this a million time's because cause some of you lack the ability to think and stand on your own two feet..
> 
> 
> "Gee, If I agree with everyone I will be well liked.." Think again push comes to shove in the real world you will get dropped like a rotten sack of taters.


I forget, if you can't come on AT and be hostile or a jerk to somebody you lack the ability to think or take a stance. 

I think you are well disconnected from the real world. You sound like a heck of a guy who'd be fun to be around or share a deer camp with.


----------



## msbowman (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope he finds it too. I don't understand why he begged to get off work to go hunting but he wouldn't beg to get off to find the deer he shot.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

1monstertriumph said:


> I hope he finds it....(1)I'm tired of the haters. I'd feel sick if I couldn't find my deer and sure wouldn't appreciate the harassment. (2)If the deer does get consumed by other animals it didn't go to waste! (3)I guess he shoulda just not shot at his biggest buck. I'm sure you all will let him walk....get real!


(1)I'm certainly not a hater, but a responsible hunter. Track your game, or don't shoot.
(2)If a yote eating your deer is "not going to waste", why care if they kill off members of the herd ?
(3)Yes, he should have let it walk, as a matter of fact...he shouldn't even have gone hunting. If you can't be responsible & have time to track...don't go hunting.


----------



## bigmountaineeer (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with you and logic


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Bwana said:


> (1)I'm certainly not a hater, but a responsible hunter. Track your game, or don't shoot.
> (2)If a yote eating your deer is "not going to waste", why care if they kill off members of the herd ?
> (3)Yes, he should have let it walk, as a matter of fact...he shouldn't even have gone hunting. If you can't be responsible & have time to track...don't go hunting.


Have you read the post?? He let it lay for a while which is very responsible then tracked for 3 hours with numerous people. Had to quit and is going back! What's not responsible about that?? And your also god almighty and decide which animals deserve to be here and which don't. Every animal has its place in the Eco system. Coyotes eat deer whether we kill them or not.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

1monstertriumph said:


> Have you read the post?? He let it lay for a while which is very responsible then tracked for 3 hours with numerous people. Had to quit and is going back! What's not responsible about that?? And your also god almighty and decide which animals deserve to be here and which don't. Every animal has its place in the Eco system. Coyotes eat deer whether we kill them or not.


 truth Hurts,, did he hit a nerve ,, seems so..


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

You DO NOT push a gut shot deer! Too many people make that mistake. If the temps are right that deer will be just as dead after 24 hours as he would've been piling up with an arrow through the lungs. 

I wonder if all the bashers angry that the deer may rot, stop and check all road kill for salvageable portions???


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Truth is he's prolly lost a deer before but it was alright. I'm headed out tonight and guarantee ya a shooter comes by me at 47 yards it's getting a arrow stuck in it....


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

no deer huh? Figures.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

1monstertriumph said:


> Have you read the post?? He let it lay for a while which is very responsible then tracked for 3 hours with numerous people. Had to quit and is going back! What's not responsible about that?? And your also god almighty and decide which animals deserve to be here and which don't. Every animal has its place in the Eco system. Coyotes eat deer whether we kill them or not.


I'm fully aware of the Eco system, it worked before there were hunters....but hey, at least the coyotes & eagles got to eat


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Like all the waterfowl guys know, sky busters will always be sky busters because they get lucky every now and again. I hope he loses that deer. his 73 yard buck kill and now a 47 yard with limited view of the vitals. Some people just need to learn the hard way, however a guy taking unethical superman shots probably will never learn. It's okay to eat a tag...there are many people that do and not from a lack of trying. Wounding a deer doesn't feel good...it happens, but when shots like that are taken someone just needs to put a soft spot on the top of yer head.


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow..... That escalated quickly.... All I'm gonna say is good luck finding the deer.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm ok wow.. this is crazy. When I shoot a deer I text/call my buddies to tell then and ask for help.. I thought I was doing the same with you guys here.. I guess next time I will keep it to myself and tell no one till I find him myself??? I was excited after the shot and posted this right after the shot still in the stand thinking a made a great shot. Now I'm finding out I did not. So I waited till 9 I thought that was the smart thing to do.. I went out with three buddies tracked slow quiet and steady. I thought that was smart then he started weaving off the trail and really hard to track in that thick stuff it seemed by the blood it was not a good hit so in fear of jumping him in there with bad blood I backed out. I thought that was a good decision.. I shot this deer at 1:15 in the afternoon not thinking I was going to make a bad shot on a deer and have to wait till the next day to find apparently I should not have hunted at all yesterday because I didn't have today off.. that blows my mind you would think that. Now I plan on going back out with the guys right after work as soon as it is possible for me to do so.. thought that was smart. Called about a track dog that's going to cost money if I can't find him this afternoon with my buddies in the daylight. Hmm I thought I was doing things smart.. yeah I still think so. You guys can run your mouth all you want doesn't change a thing. I'm still doing things smart. 

Do you think if I find the deer the haters and bashers are going to congratulate or just disappear from the thread lol


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I will congratulate you, and hope you learned a lesson.


----------



## riverrat (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope you find him this afternoon. Would never wish ill on someone not finding a deer. That is just wrong


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

that's how this website goes man. A lot of people act like know it all's and billy bad A**es behind the keyboard. I hope you find him and best of luck to you.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

bsites9 said:


> no deer huh? Figures.


I don't get off work till 3 what don't you understand about that? Some of these comments are really making you guys sound stupid.. "unclear shot of the vitals" ??? If you can not put an arrow in a 18-24" opening you should not be bow hunting. " I hope the OP looses this deer"???!!! Wth? Did you really just say that?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Your alright Jonesen. Sounds like you are going about it right.

Ehh your gonna get all types on here. Don't sweat it, more good dudes on here than not.

Good luck finding your buck.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope you find the deer. This type of thing has happened to lots of people.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

24 hours No deer yet, gee I sure hope he finds him soon..


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

buckeyboy said:


> 24 hours No deer yet, gee I sure hope he finds him soon..


Ahh I see you are what's called an internet troll. Just trying to cause problems in peoples threads on here.. I actually remember your avatar you do this a lot on here.. thats ok you'll get banned like the rest of your kind.. wait aren't you the Tiffany thread guy??


----------



## Crashduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Whether you find the buck or not you have been a victim of the AT curse. Until they are in your hands or you see they lying dead don't post it up.

Hope you find what's left


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jonesen said:


> Ahh I see you are what's called an internet troll. Just trying to cause problems in peoples threads on here.. I actually remember your avatar you do this a lot on here.. thats ok you'll get banned like the rest of your kind.. wait aren't you the Tiffany thread guy??


shouldn't you be out looking for the deer you smoked. or should I say the deer you evaporated.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Oops nope not you you just act like him.. you guys are really pumping this thread up though, that's kind of cool. Its funny the mediators been doing a lot of editing on your guys post..


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

buckeyboy said:


> shouldn't you be out looking for the deer you smoked. or should I say the deer you evaporated.


What don't you understand about I don't get off work till 3?


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

jonesen said:


> I don't get off work till 3 what don't you understand about that? Some of these comments are really making you guys sound stupid.. "unclear shot of the vitals" ??? If you can not put an arrow in a 18-24" opening you should not be bow hunting. " I hope the OP looses this deer"???!!! Wth? Did you really just say that?


I hope you find him. I would say there is a good chance you might. One thing I will say though. As many times as you have posted today doesn't look like the boss is getting much work out of you anyhow...LOL


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jonesen said:


> What don't you understand about I don't get off work till 3?


 If you read way back in the thread I think you already have the deer ,, through all my years of hunting I lose confidence as each hour passes you seem to be gaining confidence,, 
I still say you already have the deer or a lot of balls


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jonesen said:


> What don't you understand about I don't get off work till 3?


your Job is to post on AT where do I sign up??


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

jonesen said:


> What don't you understand about I don't get off work till 3?


Don't forget Jones! Buckeyboy's daddy could whip your daddy too.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> your Job is to post on AT where do I sign up??


Looks like you already have


----------



## Crashduck (Jun 22, 2013)

What do you do for a living? If I was on my phone that much I would get fired. Unless you have a computer job. Either way I would imagine they aren't getting much out if you today. You should have called out. Go find your deer


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I said it, hope you don't find it. You set a bad example for the hunter base. 47 yards is no where near ethical and considering you couldn't see the whole deer it makes it even worse. You made a stupid shot just like last year. 70+ yards at a bedded deer, REALLY? if you lived near me you wouldn't be hunting with me, near me and more than likely not even talk hunting because people like you are just braggers and boasters and just need attention. I don't roll with folks like you...you are unethical. I sat all day, i'm so hardcore, look at me, I killed one last year at 74 yards. take a seat rock star. I'm done here.

I do hear a ton of guys that take long azz shots....hey, maybe move a stand, there are more deer that will walk by. WOW, what a thought, move a stand and get closer to where the deer are walking.... desperation = dump decisions. Like many guys, i'm okay with eating a tag. Can't kill giants every year if you have some morals, ethics and standards.


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

in for the conclusion


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> Yeah I said it, hope you don't find it. You set a bad example for the hunter base. 47 yards is no where near ethical and considering you couldn't see the whole deer it makes it even worse. You made a stupid shot just like last year. 70+ yards at a bedded deer, REALLY? if you lived near me you wouldn't be hunting with me, near me and more than likely not even talk hunting because people like you are just braggers and boasters and just need attention. I don't roll with folks like you...you are unethical. I sat all day, i'm so hardcore, look at me, I killed one last year at 74 yards. take a seat rock star. I'm done here.


Do not go to the Western forums. You'll freak and probably have a stroke. Just advising you, it's best for your health if you do not read any success stories there.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Harpoon Brother said:


> Don't forget Jones! Buckeyboy's daddy could whip your daddy too.


Most likely, dad was Marine and was one tough cookie , he Boxed in the Marine corp. so chances are good you are correct.


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

jonesen said:


> I don't get off work till 3 what don't you understand about that? Some of these comments are really making you guys sound stupid.. "unclear shot of the vitals" ??? If you can not put an arrow in a 18-24" opening you should not be bow hunting. " I hope the OP looses this deer"???!!! Wth? Did you really just say that?


Most people don't read previous comments.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Harpoon Brother said:


> Do not go to the Western forums. You'll freak and probably have a stroke. Just advising you, it's best for your health if you do not read any success stories there.


ha ha, thanks for the advice. I don't hunt anything but midwestern whitetails....I don't know how it works out west and have no urge to go there. I have what I need here and i'll stick to my guns on this. In the midwest...there are many trees...and if not in cases like SW IA, they make nice 8 ft tripod stands that really blend in perfect with a 20 ft cedar. where are ways to get close to deer, it just takes thought and a little work....but many don't like to put in the time.


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

Some people are being very childish, do you haters think the op likes the out come? I'm sure he doesn't. U guys need to lay off him. Op best of luck, I think u will find him, hell if I was closer of comd help u look. Shut these guys up and show off them pics!


----------



## Hoyt 38 (Sep 25, 2008)

From reading some of the post some people must not have a "regular job" that requires you to be there at certain times. For example I hunted all day yesterday knowing that I with out a doubt had to be a work for a VIP visitor today. 
By reading the non-sense a few are posting on here I shouldn't have been hunting yesterday evening or if I was and a buck walked by I shouldn't shoot? That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever read!

Hope you find him and I understand why you are doing what you are. Good luck!


----------



## cugrad2010 (Sep 24, 2013)

kylecurtis04 said:


> that's how this website goes man. A lot of people act like know it all's and billy bad A**es behind the keyboard. I hope you find him and best of luck to you.


^^ Exactly..Lol you forget that there are Perfect hunters out there that do it right everytime...and would never make a bad shot  I think ur doing the right thing man and good luck finding him! Dont worry about some of these idiots on here!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> Yeah I said it, hope you don't find it. You set a bad example for the hunter base. 47 yards is no where near ethical and considering you couldn't see the whole deer it makes it even worse. You made a stupid shot just like last year. 70+ yards at a bedded deer, REALLY? if you lived near me you wouldn't be hunting with me, near me and more than likely not even talk hunting because people like you are just braggers and boasters and just need attention. I don't roll with folks like you...you are unethical. I sat all day, i'm so hardcore, look at me, I killed one last year at 74 yards. take a seat rock star. I'm done here.
> 
> I do hear a ton of guys that take long azz shots....hey, maybe move a stand, there are more deer that will walk by. WOW, what a thought, move a stand and get closer to where the deer are walking.... desperation = dump decisions. Like many guys, i'm okay with eating a tag. Can't kill giants every year if you have some morals, ethics and standards.


47 yards unethical? Not if your comfortable with it. Not excusing anything else but 47 yards is a chip shot for a lot of people especially if it has been ranged for confirmation.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Hoyt 38 said:


> From reading some of the post some people must not have a "regular job" that requires you to be there at certain times. For example I hunted all day yesterday knowing that I with out a doubt had to be a work for a VIP visitor today.
> By reading the non-sense a few are posting on here I shouldn't have been hunting yesterday evening or if I was and a buck walked by I shouldn't shoot? That has to be the dumbest thing I have ever read!
> 
> Hope you find him and I understand why you are doing what you are. Good luck!


Exactly! How many of these blow hards wouldn't go out on the last day of season. Bet ya if they traveled for a hunt, they wouldn't just take the last day off.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

It's 3:40. I've tuned into this. Hey OP I shot a doe the other night she ran about 30 yards. I even heard her crash. I swear I looked for 25 minutes trying to find her. I got one lung and no frikin blood. 

Point I'm trying to make. Keep your head on a swivel. If you in any way put a Lethal shot on the buck and didn't push him. He isn't far. Prolly looked over him. Imho. I hope you find him and have no clue why a hunter would say what some of these guys are saying. 

47 yards. Come on that's not very far. If you have practiced that shot and group well and your BH are hitting on the money. Take the shot. These bows today come on. I can shoot my compound at 47 more accurate than a crossbow at that range.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck dont let all the a% $holes get to you. 47 is far from unethical. I just assume the guys saying it is are terrible shots.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

think I will shoot a deer at 70 today just because I can. May feel brave enough to start a new thread about it. Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

47 yard unethical in 1983 I'd say so. 1993 Prolly. In 2003 Prolly not. 2013 no way is that unethical. Unless of course you don't have the practice time or patience to get good at that range.


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

As a new member seeing these threads, sometimes I wonder if I should post about any future shots I make when I feel I need to ask questions. Why harass someone for their choices? It isn't going to get anywhere and they likely won't change for someone on the internet ranting and raving at them. 

OP, I hope you find your deer. Good luck!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys the stuff they are saying is crazy an I know it.. Off work an headed home!


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Thanks guys the stuff they are saying is crazy an I know it.. Off work an headed home!


Ok! So a bunch of these haters will be asking you why you haven't found it yet in about 5 minutes?


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

DeadPhoenix said:


> As a new member seeing these threads, sometimes I wonder if I should post about any future shots I make when I feel I need to ask questions. Why harass someone for their choices? It isn't going to get anywhere and they likely won't change for someone on the internet ranting and raving at them.
> 
> OP, I hope you find your deer. Good luck!


If something were to happen and I made a bad shot, then you can bet your butt that I wont. Now I will say this, I am a very ethical hunter. My range is 40 tops and that is if I have been practicing past 40. This year it is only 30 yards because I haven't had as much time as I would like to practice past that so I will not shoot past that. I will not take a hard quartering to, a hard quartering away, a front shot, a neck shot, a head shot, a spine shot or a shot from behind. To me, those are unethical shots. Now, who says his 47 yard shot is unethical? If he has the KE, speed, accuracy to successfully harvest a deer from that range then that is an ethical shot in my book. Thankfully I have yet to be a position to even think about posting a "bad shot" thread. Good luck OP.


----------



## PSEPreacher (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck! Hope to see pics later...


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> Most likely, dad was Marine and was one tough cookie , he Boxed in the Marine corp. so chances are good you are correct.


And your dog? Your dog could probably whip his dog too? 

"Well yeah, it's half Great Dane, half Pitbull, half Wolf, eats nails and wears grenades around his neck."


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

lol you guys kill me!!!

good luck jonesen!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Harpoon Brother said:


> And your dog? Your dog could probably whip his dog too?
> 
> "Well yeah, it's half Great Dane, half Pitbull, half Wolf, eats nails and wears grenades around his neck."


LoL!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck to ya man!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

jonshaff said:


> LoL!!! That is hilarious!


haha x2!


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

By time u get there you'll have about 45 min of light?


----------



## jguilbe (Aug 19, 2009)

only two things "WOW","WOW!!!!!!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

mathews dren said:


> By time u get there you'll have about 45 min of light?



40 after he checks thread again


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck! In it for pics!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Harpoon Brother said:


> And your dog? Your dog could probably whip his dog too?
> 
> "Well yeah, it's half Great Dane, half Pitbull, half Wolf, eats nails and wears grenades around his neck."


Nope my dog is little white peek-a-poo named GIZMO LOL


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

jonesen said:


> Hmm ok wow.. this is crazy. When I shoot a deer I text/call my buddies to tell then and ask for help.. I thought I was doing the same with you guys here.. I guess next time I will keep it to myself and tell no one till I find him myself??? I was excited after the shot and posted this right after the shot still in the stand thinking a made a great shot. Now I'm finding out I did not. So I waited till 9 I thought that was the smart thing to do.. I went out with three buddies tracked slow quiet and steady. I thought that was smart then he started weaving off the trail and really hard to track in that thick stuff it seemed by the blood it was not a good hit so in fear of jumping him in there with bad blood I backed out. I thought that was a good decision.. I shot this deer at 1:15 in the afternoon not thinking I was going to make a bad shot on a deer and have to wait till the next day to find apparently I should not have hunted at all yesterday because I didn't have today off.. that blows my mind you would think that. Now I plan on going back out with the guys right after work as soon as it is possible for me to do so.. thought that was smart.* Called about a track dog that's going to cost money if I can't find him this afternoon with my buddies in the daylight.* Hmm I thought I was doing things smart.. yeah I still think so. You guys can run your mouth all you want doesn't change a thing. I'm still doing things smart.
> 
> Do you think if I find the deer the haters and bashers are going to congratulate or just disappear from the thread lol


If you cant get a trained dog try any dog you can get your hands on...Labs,beagles even dachshunds have been known to pick up on trails by instinct even without any prior training.


----------



## radcon (Dec 18, 2005)

To all the bashers on this thread. They are apparently not very avid bow hunters because I don't care how good of hunter you are every one of us has made a bad shot at one time. Maybe we got lucky and recovered it but a lot of us have not. Hell I pulled a shot at 17 yards and never found the deer, and ya know what that was gut wrenching enough, let alone him posting his hunt on here to a bunch of like minded people looking for advice and a lot of them decide to bash him instead of giving helpful pointers. The fact is every time we let an arrow or a bullet fly at one of gods magnificent creatures we are making the choice to kill them, and I hope that every hunter in this great country takes that to heart before they take a shot. But the fact is he made that decision because he was confident in his ability like every one of us does, and made a less then quality shot. So instead of hating the guy lets do anything we can to help him, and pray that he finds his deer.

Best of luck to you, and don't let the haters get to ya.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

radcon said:


> To all the bashers on this thread. They are apparently not very avid bow hunters because I don't care how good of hunter you are every one of us has made a bad shot at one time. Maybe we got lucky and recovered it but a lot of us have not. Hell I pulled a shot at 17 yards and never found the deer, and ya know what that was gut wrenching enough, let alone him posting his hunt on here to a bunch of like minded people looking for advice and a lot of them decide to bash him instead of giving helpful pointers. The fact is every time we let an arrow or a bullet fly at one of gods magnificent creatures we are making the choice to kill them, and I hope that every hunter in this great country takes that to heart before they take a shot. But the fact is he made that decision because he was confident in his ability like every one of us does, and made a less then quality shot. So instead of hating the guy lets do anything we can to help him, and pray that he finds his deer.
> 
> Best of luck to you, and don't let the haters get to ya.


well short of jumping on plane not really too much ya can do to help. heck its hard when your there never mind over the internet.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Any luck finding deer?


----------



## radcon (Dec 18, 2005)

Still no need for bashing a guy that probably already feels bad enough


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Guess we can start guessing what is happenings.lol. till he gets back to us.

My guess: he goes out there. With everything replaying in his head. Goes to the exact spot he had blood. Loses the blood trail. Starts grid searching and his buddy finds his buck. Laying dead in some thick brush. A spot were if his buddy didn't look over in that exact spot he would have never seen it.lol. 

Btw. How come nobody ever said look for buzzards flying over head. Could always lead yo to a good area


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just want to see this deer already!!!!!! show us the pics no whammys!!!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bucnut said:


> Guess we can start guessing what is happenings.lol.
> 
> Btw. *How come nobody ever said look for buzzards flying over head*. Could always lead yo to a good area


Uuuummm because buzzards aren't out at night ?, maybe look for circling owls :wink:, or follow the coyote howls.

I hope he finds it, but nothing replaces sunlight...hope he brought some good torches & lanterns.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like you did everything right to me. 

Hope you find you're deer. Good luck.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Torches in lanterns. You can buy a 1mil candlelight flashlight for $20. Wish I would have done that over my red line.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


Pics please.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats,

In for pics


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


Great news, congrats


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Get better pics when I go around and hold that pig!!!!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

congrats bro, I know that can be nerve racking
G


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

Grats! Looking forward to a better pic


----------



## CardiacBH (Aug 17, 2013)

And you guys were worried

Congrats Jonesen


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great!


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

Dang right, I had faith. Congrats. Make sure to show shot placement


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

congrats, glad you found the deer


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats buddy. Now he better really be a monster.lol. not no basket rack 8.I'm. Way to shut these A_Hole, I'm gonna bash because I can't shoot 47 yards and have to hunt on heavily walked public land so I can't shoot a mature buck, so I'm gonna bash this guy on ethics, because he shoot deer over corn piles with his brand new 350ibo bow with light arrow and rage broadhead, guys up.

Lol. Sorry but the things people attack others on here for really gets my nipple hair. 


Now let's see these pics.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

We're u using rage?


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Way to go, DAM GOOD SHOOTN SON! Next time please don't start anymore threads until after you cross the river! :thumbs_up


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Way to go. Let the bashers bash. You just get it done. Congrats.


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


Well Done.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bucnut said:


> Congrats buddy. Now he better really be a monster.lol. not no basket rack 8.I'm. Way to shut these A_Hole, I'm gonna bash because I can't shoot 47 yards and have to hunt on heavily walked public land so I can't shoot a mature buck, so I'm gonna bash this guy on ethics, because he shoot deer over corn piles with his brand new 350ibo bow with light arrow and rage broadhead, guys up.
> 
> Lol. Sorry but the things people attack others on here for really *gets my nipple hair. *
> 
> ...


You've got nipple hair ?, this is worthless without pics


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats, waiting for pics.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome news!!!! Just started reading this thread and was rooting for you. I thought you did everything perfect. 47 yards is not bad if you are a proficient shot, only you could decide that for yourself. Those that think 47 is too far, it is too far for them as they would be uncomfortable. 

As for letting him lay too long and it being unethical, BS... His time line and the thought process behind his actions were spot on. Pushing a possible gut shot would have ended in a lost deer. Pushing his luck by not going to work could have ended in a lost job in this economy... He got back at it as soon as possible and recovered his deer, he obviously did everything right in the situation he was in.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bwana said:


> You've got nipple hair ?, this is worthless without pics


That's just wrong man.. LOL please don't post pictures


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad you found him...


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> That's just wrong man.. LOL please don't post pictures


What ? :tongue:, if he does...we're guna shave it with a Rage :wink:


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Job well done!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bwana said:


> What ? :tongue:, if he does...we're guna shave it with a Rage :wink:


 Might take a while with a rage...


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


Congratulations This is a thread that beginner bowhunter should read on how you went about finding your buck giving it time and everything else you did. For a lot of people 43 yards is beyond the ability or comfort zone if it's not than take the shot myself I would be very confident about making a shot that far and that is only because I practice out to 80 yards and forty to fifty is the most common distance I practice


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> Might take a while with a rage...


:thumbs_up I know, but best not to use anything sharp...lest we cut the good parts off :angel:


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

I have like two long black hairs on both nips. Nothing else barely have a happy trail. Can't grow hair on the body.lol. I'm not posting pics


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bucnut said:


> I have like two long black hairs on both nips. Nothing else barely have a happy trail. Can't grow hair on the body.lol. I'm not posting pics


We appreciate your honesty :shade:


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats on the find. Get some better pics up. Looks real wide from te one pic.


----------



## RutAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Any of y'all who think a 47 yard shot is unethical and are pretty pathetic archers!!!! Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves. This thread is pretty sad how some of y'all acted and to think people actually said I hope he doesn't find his deer really that is some of the worst things that could ever be said on this forum! I thought archery talk was founded on helping fellow archers. The moderator should ban all who actually posted that the hoped he didn't fined his deer. I am embarrassed for you that you could say that! For all you incompetent lazy archers who don't practice and study your bow arrows shot situations and feel like you can't shoot a deer at 47 yards you are the one who is should be ridiculed not this bowhuntwer who does practice and was able to kill his deer!! You haters should really be embarrassed! 47 yards is a chip shot in today's archery world and if you are in the dark about that it is your own loss and to the kook saying he is from the Midwest so he doesn't care about the west your sir are just ignorant! If archery is y'all sport and love get in time with the archery world!!! Congrats again to the OP "when in doubt, back out" worlds to live by and you did congrats again on be a true bowhunter and a smart one at that congrats bro!! F you haters!!!!!


----------



## sc-archer (Jan 4, 2012)

congrats on finding your deer


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Bwana said:


> You've got nipple hair ?, this is worthless without pics


What kinda man doesn't have a little nipple hair? I thought that was normal…


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

flyin2jz said:


> Congrats on the find. Get some better pics up. Looks real wide from te one pic.


man you got good eyes!!!! I can't make out anything except the shape of a deer. Nice to be young


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

RutAddict said:


> Any of y'all who think a 47 yard shot is unethical and are pretty pathetic archers!!!! Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves. This thread is pretty sad how some of y'all acted and to think people actually said I hope he doesn't find his deer really that is some of the worst things that could ever be said on this forum! I thought archery talk was founded on helping fellow archers. The moderator should ban all who actually posted that the hoped he didn't fined his deer. I am embarrassed for you that you could say that! For all you incompetent lazy archers who don't practice and study your bow arrows shot situations and feel like you can't shoot a deer at 47 yards you are the one who is should be ridiculed not this bowhuntwer who does practice and was able to kill his deer!! You haters should really be embarrassed! 47 yards is a chip shot in today's archery world and if you are in the dark about that it is your own loss and to the kook saying he is from the Midwest so he doesn't care about the west your sir are just ignorant! If archery is y'all sport and love get in time with the archery world!!! Congrats again to the OP "when in doubt, back out" worlds to live by and you did congrats again on be a true bowhunter and a smart one at that congrats bro!! F you haters!!!!!


I agree..we all have the right to shoot as far as our *effective* killing range, based on conditions & skill.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> What kinda man doesn't have a little nipple hair? I thought that was normal…


Aaahhh, normal that's the problem...it's a matter of perspective :wink:

*While we're all patiently waiting, for updated pics of the trophy, tell us:*

Do you have hair on your palms ?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

dosent anyone know how to post a pix from the woods. with their phone ..


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> dosent anyone know how to post a pix from the woods. with their phone ..


I don't ukey: I use a Captain Kirk flip phone, does all I need to do :thumbs_up


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats! I'm curious to know about the hit and if it was liver / lung like I thought. I'm glad you found your buck!!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

RutAddict said:


> Any of y'all who think a 47 yard shot is unethical and are pretty pathetic archers!!!! Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves. This thread is pretty sad how some of y'all acted and to think people actually said I hope he doesn't find his deer really that is some of the worst things that could ever be said on this forum! I thought archery talk was founded on helping fellow archers. The moderator should ban all who actually posted that the hoped he didn't fined his deer. I am embarrassed for you that you could say that! For all you incompetent lazy archers who don't practice and study your bow arrows shot situations and feel like you can't shoot a deer at 47 yards you are the one who is should be ridiculed not this bowhuntwer who does practice and was able to kill his deer!! You haters should really be embarrassed! 47 yards is a chip shot in today's archery world and if you are in the dark about that it is your own loss and to the kook saying he is from the Midwest so he doesn't care about the west your sir are just ignorant! If archery is y'all sport and love get in time with the archery world!!! Congrats again to the OP "when in doubt, back out" worlds to live by and you did congrats again on be a true bowhunter and a smart one at that congrats bro!! F you haters!!!!!



47 yards is such a chip shot that it took him over 24hrs to find a deer that the meat is probably spoiled by now. if it was me I'd rack that up as a fail, I hunt all season to kill a big buck but if I can't eat him than I didn't do my part. I'm glad the op found his deer, we all lose deer and at least he got to get the horns and probably the hide. I'm not saying I wouldn't shoot that far as I have and will probably do so again but guys are giving him a hard time for coming on here saying he just smoked one but finds it over a day later. again congrats op


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Congrats... Wasn't sure how this was gonna turn out.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Great job brotha told ya he wouldnt be far after the zig zagging! Idk why they do that before they die. Get some pics up asap!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

He dropped his phone in the river. Pics won't be coming anytime soon.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

hunter_tlh said:


> He dropped his phone in the river. Pics won't be coming anytime soon.


:teeth: :shade:


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope he did smoke him in the boilermaker tho. Come on guys I shot all my deer the last 3 year's within 20 yards. And just about every time I can't tell where my arrow really hit. I believe the OP did right. Backing out not pushing him. Doesn't look like the buck was bedded down either


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Your mind will play tricks with your eyes during these moment's. I don't understand it. I'm fine the whole time but that split second my thumb squeezes my release I lose it. $h!t I was shaking after shooting a small doe the other day. Lets me know I'm still human after Afghanistan.lol


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

bigmountaineeer said:


> I'd never take any shot be it 5 yards without prior belief ill extend every effort to find him. That's a bad decision, bad sportsman, and unethical.


You'd lose your job over a deer? That says a lot.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bucnut said:


> Your mind will play tricks with your eyes during these moment's. I don't understand it. I'm fine the whole time but that split second my thumb squeezes my release I lose it. $h!t I was shaking after shooting a small doe the other day. *Lets me know I'm still human after Afghanistan.*lol


Thank you for your service :thumbs_up

It's because of soldiers like you, that we have the freedom to hunt and debate on the Internet.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bwana said:


> Thank you for your service :thumbs_up
> 
> It's because of soldiers like you, that we have the freedom to hunt and debate on the Internet.


yes sir thankyou


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!


jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Pics!!!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

jhunter1 said:


> 47 yards is such a chip shot that it took him over 24hrs to find a deer that the meat is probably spoiled by now. if it was me I'd rack that up as a fail, I hunt all season to kill a big buck but if I can't eat him than I didn't do my part. I'm glad the op found his deer, we all lose deer and at least he got to get the horns and probably the hide. I'm not saying I wouldn't shoot that far as I have and will probably do so again but guys are giving him a hard time for coming on here saying he just smoked one but finds it over a day later. again congrats op


I think the HORNS were the real object of the hunt, the meat probably didn't mean half as much!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

crockett said:


> I think the HORNS were the real object of the hunt, the meat probably didn't mean half as much!


.unfortunately too many people feel that way now a days.


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

jonesen said:


> I found himmm!!!!!" he cross the river 50 yards frpm last blood!!! Booooom!!!


Congrats man! Post up some good pics


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow 11 Pages, ha I just have to see the pics now!!!
Good job
thanks for posting


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

For the love of god!!! Post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

booner said:


> For the love of god!!! Post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


please!!!!!!


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank y'all for Troop support.. 

Hey OP, I gotta get up early for an all day sit. You better not keep me up all dang night waiting for a pic.


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> dosent anyone know how to post a pix from the woods. with their phone ..


I dont but I would sure like to find out how to post pics from my phone.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

crockett said:


> I think the HORNS were the real object of the hunt, the meat probably didn't mean half as much!


I almost hate to say it, but I agree with crockett. That's the way it is nowadays. I hope I never "put a whooping" on a deer if it means you don't get the meat. What a crock.


----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

Yahtzeee!!!! Congrats bro!


----------



## RutAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

"JHunter" it only took him 24 hours because the damn guy had a job unlike must in this country who don't and want handouts!! no deer is worth his job sounds like he is a pretty respectable employee and hunter to me and I'm sure in the low 40's and 50's he can recover plenty of meat off that deer it won't spoil in the amount of time he left it lay and if you have killed enough deer you should know this


----------



## DHC (Sep 16, 2009)

crockett said:


> I think the HORNS were the real object of the hunt, the meat probably didn't mean half as much!


you people that just automatically assume stuff like this are really quite annoying. It is absolutely pathetic how quick people are to bash on here. Yeah he made a bad shot, it happens, and did the best he could possibly do with his time frame and job commitments. You are really going to tell me that you would lose your job over a deer? I'm gonna go ahead and call complete BS on that one. That goes for you too jhunter1.

To the OP, congrats on your deer! Can't wait to see pics. Sorry that you had to endure all the pointless bashing throughout the thread.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't ever call in to work. About 4 years ago I hit a deer far back the night before I had to go back to work from vacation. I called my boss at the time and explained my situation. I told her I was going to call in to work the next morning. She told me not to worry about it should would mark me off. Pretty cool of her. Not everyone is as lucky though. The thing is never call in to work and when you have to it isn't as big of a deal.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

RutAddict said:


> "JHunter" it only took him 24 hours because the damn guy had a job unlike must in this country who don't and want handouts!! no deer is worth his job sounds like he is a pretty respectable employee and hunter to me and I'm sure in the low 40's and 50's he can recover plenty of meat off that deer it won't spoil in the amount of time he left it lay and if you have killed enough deer you should know this


then why not go by a latern or spot light and go back at 4am before work to find him. I have done it before and will do it again at least he could have got him gutted.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone knows when it comes to mature buck huntin. Meat takes a back seat. Bones get the thrones. 

Of course though most of us want to eat as well. But if this was about meat. Nobody would be out passing up deer and or not shooting everything that walks in front of them first. There are those who do that but very few.

Now if jonesen don't post a darn pic. I'm gonna start bashing


----------



## RutAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

I think "jhunter" and the rest of the jack bags on here should be banned for just being spiteful and nonproductive to a forum that was based on "archers helping archers" as a matter of fact that should be a new rule for this site as it has gone downhill so much


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

DHC said:


> you people that just automatically assume stuff like this are really quite annoying. It is absolutely pathetic how quick people are to bash on here. Yeah he made a bad shot, it happens, and did the best he could possibly do with his time frame and job commitments. You are really going to tell me that you would lose your job over a deer? I'm gonna go ahead and call complete BS on that one. That goes for you too jhunter1.
> 
> To the OP, congrats on your deer! Can't wait to see pics. Sorry that you had to endure all the pointless bashing throughout the thread.



I wouldn't lose my job but like I stated above there are other options. I can't afford a day off as I'm self emloyed and when I have work I show up and am grateful to be working. not everything can be done at your convenience, to me it would be worth getting up super early to give it an hojr to find him. he found him in the dark tonight why not this morning?


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

How's everyone's view on them high horses?


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright, I just went through 12 pages, let see some pics.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

bucnut said:


> .....But if this was about meat. Nobody would be out passing up deer and or not shooting everything that walks in front of them first......


 Oh puhleezeeee!!!!!

If it was about meat, people would only shoot deer that are fully grown, and have enough of it to fill more than two grocery sacks.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome! Glad you found him. Buuuuuuut, pics or it didn't happen. :darkbeer:


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still waiting for that pic! Congrats on the kill!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

RutAddict said:


> I think "jhunter" and the rest of the jack bags on here should be banned for just being spiteful and nonproductive to a forum that was based on "archers helping archers" as a matter of fact that should be a new rule for this site as it has gone downhill so much


I said my peace and obviously you are more upset than me, maybe the mods will side with you and ban all of the "jack bags" on here. 

again congrats to the op on harvesting your biggest buck


----------



## Switch734 (Feb 7, 2012)

....... pics


----------



## CarbonMike (Sep 19, 2011)

In it for the pic. I'm glad you recovered it.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe I'm different in the tastebuds department but young yearling doe is the best venison ever invented. If it's about meat quality of meat would mean more to me. Or I would just go buy some cheap save a lot steak would be cheaper than hunting.lol.

If it's about trophies, you shoot mature deer buck or doe.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

bucnut said:


> Maybe I'm different in the tastebuds department but young yearling doe is the best venison ever invented....


 They're all made of venison, and they all taste like venison.

​The idea that younger deer taste better, is a myth.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

In for pics


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

DHC said:


> You are really going to tell me that you would lose your job over a deer?


30 years ago i use to quit my jobs every sept 30th over deer!


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Taste the same? No way. You must be one hell of a cook. Not me I killem the wife grillsem.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr. Man said:


> I almost hate to say it, but I agree with crockett. That's the way it is nowadays. I hope I never "put a whooping" on a deer if it means you don't get the meat. What a crock.


I know how hard that was for you man...respect at ya bro!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Harpoon Brother said:


> How's everyone's view on them high horses?


Better than the veiw from under mammas skirt!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

bucnut said:


> Taste the same? No way. You must be one hell of a cook. Not me I killem the wife grillsem.


 I'd be willing to bet that you've never ever in your entire life, taken a bite of tenderloin from a mature buck.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

This guy participates in this thread that much while tracking, and can't even provide a decent pic now that the deer is recovered. I say we give him another 10minutes, then we all call BS.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

crockett said:


> better than the veiw from under mammas skirt!


ohhhhh snap lmfao


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats man, and way to stick with it. I read this whole thread right as I was getting ready to leave work and noticed all the controversy. I commend you on two things as well as the congrats on the buck. Way to be persistent and go and find the animal given all of the circumstances (work, previous tracking results, etc.) and also for not getting into a spat back match with the negative posts, and simply standing your ground and stating what you thought was the best option for you to take given your situation. Also, things happen fast in the deer woods and I realize that as I'm still as green as a patch of bamboo and have taken almost 100 deer with my bow. I know your opening post indicated that you thought you smoked him. Don't fret that either, I've shot several deer that I thought I smoked to find out otherwise and been on trackign jobs with friends that communicated the same thing. The only difference is my help and my support in helping them was alll positive and not tainted with some criticism Also there are 360 degrees in a circle that ='s tons of shot angles and throw in vertical angles from treestands and it gets even more complicated, not to mention that a mature whitetail is a very nimble creature. They all are for that matter. I know there isn't much parallel in it, but you don't see people stop and help someone change a flat tire and criticize them for having worn tires or other BS, they simply help the person out. When a guy reaches out for help on here that's what we should do, as many on this thread did, give him some advice and help him.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I've never harvested a 4.5 or older buck. But growing up my dad has harvested many many mature bucks. And yes I can usually tell the difference and he is a hell of a chef.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Tenderloin is really tender in any animal. But quarters were they most meat is. That's where u can tell the difference


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

So where's the pics?


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

that pic looked like proof of bigfoot


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

subscribed now for the close up pic.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Bwana said:


> Thank you for your service :thumbs_up
> 
> It's because of soldiers like you, that we have the freedom to hunt and debate on the Internet.


Didn't read the whole thread but this is as good a comment that you'll see on here. Thank you "bucnut" for your service, much appreciated! 

To the OP, I'm glad you found your deer.:thumbup:


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

I woulda been swimming once I saw that haha.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

crockett said:


> Better than the veiw from under mammas skirt!


Oh ... no you didn't


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

So I didn't read all 13 pages did he find the deer if not the ARCHERYTALK CURSE strikes again


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

Riverghost said:


> So I didn't read all 13 pages did he find the deer if not the ARCHERYTALK CURSE strikes again


Haahahaha great !


----------



## hawgdawg35 (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad you found your deer !


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

interesting still no picks tho lol


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad you found him! I read through all of these pages and am postponing an essay to see these pictures haha


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

losing interest. could have had the deer skinned and quartered by now...


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm doubting he ever actually found the deer. Probably just posted some random pic he had, to get everybody off his back.


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Now I remember why I quit coming here everyday. Congrats on finding the antlers I guess. Just an observation but I bet the line between the so called haters and the backslappers is an age one. The young guys for the most part have no use for the life experiences and wisdom that usually comes with age. Carry on.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

HIGHSTAND said:


> Now I remember why I quit coming here everyday. Congrats on finding the antlers I guess. Just an observation but I bet the line between the so called haters and the backslappers is an age one. The young guys for the most part have no use for the life experiences and wisdom that usually comes with age. Carry on.


How do you know the meat was bad? And you age comments are way off. I've met plenty of seasoned guys who I wouldn't pee on if they were on fire. Your observations are way off base as a "general observation". Carry on


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

HIGHSTAND said:


> Now I remember why I quit coming here everyday. Congrats on finding the antlers I guess. Just an observation but I bet the line between the so called haters and the backslappers is an age one. The young guys for the most part have no use for the life experiences and wisdom that usually comes with age. Carry on.


OHHHHHH BOY You done did it now,,,,here comes the TV experts


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish I could do what uncle Ted does. Go huntin all the time, take the bones and backstraps and donate the rest. Hey Get the trophy, the best meat and a good deed, all in one animal.


----------



## jameson305 (Nov 20, 2011)

opie20wv said:


> When a guy reaches out for help on here that's what we should do, as many on this thread did, give him some advice and help him.


^^^^
this

where are the mods, the thread bashing is a bad image for AT!

congrats to the op


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow catching a lot of s**t over this one congrats on the deer good work from an honest man WITH A JOB :wink:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jameson305 said:


> ^^^^
> this
> 
> where are the mods, the thread bashing is a bad image for AT!
> ...


 well please help the electronic challenged post a freakin picture already.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

I want a picture!!!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

dblungem said:


> How do you know the meat was bad? *And you age comments are way off. I've met plenty of seasoned guys who I wouldn't pee on if they were on fire.* Your observations are way off base as a "general observation". Carry on


What if my leg was on fire ?, could ya spare some pee for me :teeth:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

boxerjake77 said:


> i want a picture!!


oh boy!!!! You said:behindsof


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

boxerjake77 said:


> I want a picture!!


Sir, God ain't got nothing to do with it.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Bwana said:


> What if my leg was on fire ?, could ya spare some pee for me :teeth:


Depends, how old are ya?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Bwana said:


> Sir, God ain't got nothing to do with it.


Well said. We don't need comments like his on here.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Oct 21, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> OHHHHHH BOY You done did it now,,,,here comes the TV experts


What exactly is your problem? You have been bashing the OP the entire thread. If you don't have any valuable insight why even post in the thread?

Can you explain to me what you think the OP did wrong exactly?

Sounds to me like he did everything right. Would you not have done the same thing given the same circumstances?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bwana said:


> What if my leg was on fire ?, could ya spare some pee for me :teeth:


 Id be happy to piss on your leg,, hell Ill even tell you its raining:mg:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

dblungem said:


> Depends, how old are ya?


I'm 51 years old...but young at heart :tongue:


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Can the mods modify buckeyboys name. He is giving us bucnuts a bad rep.

He must be from Michigan


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> Id be happy to piss on your leg,, hell Ill even tell you its raining:mg:


:set1_rolf2::dancing::banana::elf_moon:

Well played Sir :set1_applaud:


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

buckeyboy said:


> Id be happy to piss on your leg,, hell Ill even tell you its raining:mg:


you said hell and were negative towards op. you should be banned!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Chasin Tail said:


> What exactly is your problem? You have been bashing the OP the entire thread. If you don't have any valuable insight why even post in the thread?
> 
> Can you explain to me what you think the OP did wrong exactly?
> 
> Sounds to me like he did everything right. Would you not have done the same thing given the same circumstances?


How is this bashing the op,, get off the ban wagon skippy.. make yourself use full and help the OP post the pictures of the damb deer already


----------



## jimehall (Feb 19, 2010)

bigmountaineeer said:


> I'd never take any shot be it 5 yards without prior belief ill extend every effort to find him. That's a bad decision, bad sportsman, and unethical.


Aren't you the bigger man.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Bwana said:


> I'm 51 years old...but young at heart :tongue:


I'm 42, so really I think were in the same boat!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow 14 pages and one lousy grainy blurry pic you cant even tell a single thing from, WEAKKKKKK

Come on brotha!!! Post up some pics so we can see how big this damn deer is!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

bsites9 said:


> This guy participates in this thread that much while tracking, and can't even provide a decent pic now that the deer is recovered. I say we give him another 10minutes, then we all call BS.


Congrats on the deer and everything else, but yeah!!! You start a good thread from the tree, and update it throughout very oftern, even from work and while tracking. You find it, show us 1 crappy pic from afar and then disappear. I hope you didnt get washed away in the river you had to cross. 

And jezz the guys crying about all the haters are just as bad as them, you could get this thread cut back to 3 pages if it wasnt for all the babies. Its the internet and its a Forum, you will have many opinions good and bad. If one person liked this story from the start then it was a good thread, and you had way more than 1 enjoy it.

ahhhgggg now some pics of this oh so famous Buck PLEASE!!! I want to meet him.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Patience boys, he's dragging & celebrating :thumbs_up

Probably back to the truck, busting a cold one & telling lies by now :darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow 14 pages and one lousy grainy blurry pic you cant even tell a single thing from, WEAKKKKKK
> 
> Come on brotha!!! Post up some pics so we can see how big this damn deer is!


You better get to bed because were counting on you to kill a monster tomorrow,,,,


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

opie20wv said:


> When a guy reaches out for help on here that's what we should do, as many on this thread did, give him some advice and help him.


I think I`ve read all of the replies to this thread, and I don`t recall this guy ever asking for any advice or help.


----------



## thwackdaddi (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know where you get this age thing. Me and a group of guys have gained access to over 13,000 acres to hunt. We've had this ground for 7 years now and the oldest one of us is 33. We've all gone multiple seasons without killing a buck because that's not what it's all about to us. We have to spend opening weekend of gun season "patrolling" for our farmer to look for trespassers.....Know who we usually catch??????????? OLDER men 50+ I can honestly say in 7 years of "patrolling" I've caught one person under the age of 40. Your observations are baseless. 

OP, sorry your thread went in this direction. And sorry I contributed to it. I, like many others, get tired of all the BS on here.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

thwackdaddi said:


> I don't know where you get this age thing. Me and a group of guys have gained access to over 13,000 acres to hunt. We've had this ground for 7 years now and the oldest one of us is 33. We've all gone multiple seasons without killing a buck because that's not what it's all about to us. We have to spend opening weekend of gun season "patrolling" for our farmer to look for trespassers.....Know who we usually catch??????????? OLDER men 50+ I can honestly say in 7 years of "patrolling" I've caught one person under the age of 40. Your observations are baseless.
> 
> OP, sorry your thread went in this direction. And sorry I contributed to it. I, like many others, get tired of all the BS on here.


 Your catching the older men because we cant run as fast as we used too..


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

thwackdaddi said:


> I don't know where you get this age thing. Me and a group of guys have gained access to over 13,000 acres to hunt. We've had this ground for 7 years now and the oldest one of us is 33. We've all gone multiple seasons without killing a buck because that's not what it's all about to us. We have to spend opening weekend of gun season "patrolling" for our farmer to look for trespassers.....Know who we usually catch??????????? OLDER men 50+ I can honestly say in 7 years of "patrolling" I've caught one person under the age of 40. Your observations are baseless.
> 
> OP, sorry your thread went in this direction. And sorry I contributed to it. I, like many others, get tired of all the BS on here.


It was just was very misdirected post from a "seasoned veteran" who thinks most young people don't have a clue. He just proved that it was he, actually, that has no clue. Young or vet, there are good guys and some real morons...it has ZERO do to with age. 

Just because the OP may be a young guy (I have no idea), I believe he did what was right.


----------



## thwackdaddi (Aug 18, 2011)

buckeyboy said:


> Your catching the older men because we cant run as fast as we used too..


Nice!! Never thought of it like that. Come to think of it, the one young guy I caught personally was a bit overweight.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

thwackdaddi said:


> nice!! Never thought of it like that. Come to think of it, the one young guy i caught personally was a bit overweight.


 lmao ha ha


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

Close pic please.I want to drink a beer for the celebration


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

This is going to be a TWO day sit to see a dam picture of this smoked at 47yds brute!


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Yah. I'm wearing out the refresh portion of my screen. Now I am gonna have to put a new screen protector on.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

buckeyboy said:


> Your catching the older men because we cant run as fast as we used too..


True, true...but old age and treachery wins every time 

The old man stands before the magistrate, for trespassing...and says _"Sir, I got lost and confused...I think my meds need adjusted"_...the magistrate looks him in the eye and says _"I've done that before too, case dismissed..with a warning" _ :wink:


----------



## Chasin Tail (Oct 21, 2013)

buckeyboy said:


> How is this bashing the op,, get off the ban wagon skippy.. make yourself use full and help the OP post the pictures of the damb deer already


I take that back. Went back and read the thread again and it was more other people making some pretty ignorant comments about how he should have dealt with the situation.

And I seen in another thread where you offered to give away some safety harnesses. Good deed man.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Chasin Tail said:


> I take that back. Went back and read the thread again and it was more other people making some pretty ignorant comments about how he should have dealt with the situation.
> 
> And I seen in another thread where you offered to give away some safety harnesses. Good deed man.


 thanks for being honest and not jumping on the wagon..


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Chasin Tail said:


> I take that back. Went back and read the thread again and it was more other people making some pretty ignorant comments about how he should have dealt with the situation.
> 
> And I seen in another thread where you offered to give away some safety harnesses. Good deed man.


Thank god you came to your sense's!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

bucnut said:


> Yah. I'm wearing out the refresh portion of my screen. Now I am gonna have to put a new screen protector on.


Damn young kids with their fancy phones.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes sir. LG G2. Baddest phone on the planet. I broke my razor at work few weeks back, thank God I paid $60 for that otter box, NOT.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

C'mon Jonesen! Let's see that buck!!


----------



## thwackdaddi (Aug 18, 2011)

Rooster7 said:


> C'mon Jonesen! Let's see that buck!!


I forgot that's what this thread was even about......


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

You know if I cooked a pot, and it got stirred up like this one. First thing I would do is post a pic.


----------



## jimehall (Feb 19, 2010)

Chasin Tail said:


> What exactly is your problem? You have been bashing the OP the entire thread. If you don't have any valuable insight why even post in the thread?
> 
> Can you explain to me what you think the OP did wrong exactly?
> 
> Sounds to me like he did everything right. Would you not have done the same thing given the same circumstances?


That is bucketboys normal mode of operation. He is a #1 a hole.


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

He has not disappointed yet....a lot of you guys have already eaten some crow....maybe you should eat some humble pie and wait for the pics.....


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

thwackdaddi said:


> I forgot that's what this thread was even about......


shotgun scopes


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jimehall said:


> That is bucketboys normal mode of operation. He is a #1 a hole.


better go back and read the guy recanted this quote.. another wagon jumping follower spews off..


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Elwood said:


> He has not disappointed yet....a lot of you guys have already eaten some crow....maybe you should eat some humble pie and wait for the pics.....


well he knows how to take and post pix from the woods because we got this one 30 hours ago

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1798282&d=1383600104


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Posted first pic an hour ago and still has to get across a river and then back to house...you guys are the reason that I do not come here much and the only reason that I chimed is because most were WRONG and still talk ****....damn!!!!! Obama voters


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Chasin Tail said:


> I take that back. Went back and read the thread again and it was more other people making some pretty ignorant comments about how he should have dealt with the situation.
> 
> And I seen in another thread where you offered to give away some safety harnesses. Good deed man.





jimehall said:


> That is bucketboys normal mode of operation. He is a #1 a hole.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1798282&d=1383600104


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy shnit you killed bullwinkle


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Dandy!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

Elwood said:


> Posted first pic an hour ago and still has to get across a river and then back to house...you guys are the reason that I do not come here much and the only reason that I chimed is because most were WRONG and still talk ****....damn!!!!! Obama voters



Lighten up FRANSIS!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


Been waiting for over a day to comment! Great buck and lethal shot. Glad YOU know YOUR limitations. Congrats!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Well worth the wait, congrats!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Monster hats off congrats


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

great deer. glad you found him


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, thats a great deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!! glad I kept hitting refresh..lol GREAT BUCK!


----------



## jimehall (Feb 19, 2010)

Holy crap! That is a nice deer. Great job.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

duuuuude that things awesome...way to go!


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! 

I bet you will have a harder time finding all the apologies you are owed than you had finding that buck.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

I would have thrown a hail Mary at him if I had the opportunity


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow. You are going to have an amazing story to tell every time someone asks about the mount on your wall...
Congrats to you again!


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Dang nice buck...congrats on the kill, the shot and the persistence to finish the game despite the A-Holes that doubted and would have totally F-ed up the trail......they should learn from you


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

On the quad


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

Dammit what a stud !! Congrats 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ill a noise (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy S***!! Thats a monster. Cool Story too!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

bucnut said:


> I would have thrown a hail Mary at him if I had the opportunity


 I thought it was supposed to be about the meat?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely over 160" nice buck bro. 

I'm off to bed....getting up 3:55am to go try to kill one just like that, my dream 10


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

I definately would of quit my job if i knew he was that big...All hail jonesen!


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

With me it's not about the meat with bucks, never has been, never will be. I take the ladies for the meat, bucks for the bones. No hobo.


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Where are the haters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

jonesen said:


> On the quad


Job well done, in the pics you look stoked man! Congratulations.


----------



## shawnster88 (Aug 29, 2010)

rhodes31072 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I bet you will have a harder time finding all the apologies you are owed than you had finding that buck.


For sure!! Great buck and good job not pressuring him and not giving up!! Congrats man!!!


----------



## Rfeltman41 (Jul 6, 2011)

My first thought, how the hell are you pulling 77lbs. Maybe the deer is dwarfing you and you are bigger than you look. Congrats on the deer.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## hayesan (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm sure the wait was agonizing.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Btw. How far did he run


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome buck!Congrats!


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Good for you, man! Awesome buck!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Shot was quartering back.. arrow was gone


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats on a great buck! Good job finding him!


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

Stud!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats on a awesome buck! Id love to kill one that size


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Where is the saddle. Man, what a stud. Congratulations on the find.


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap! You shot a cow - deer hybrid! Congrats. Way to play it smart and stick with it!


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Good God, that's a pig. Congrats man!!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome buck man!! That's definitely a bruiser!!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Beast buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

bucnut said:


> Holy shnit you killed bullwinkle


No doubt! Seriously, that is a very buck


----------



## N8bummer (Aug 16, 2013)

So glad you got him! One hell of a deer. Even better u shut those basher's mouths! Big congrats!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## MO Bowhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow what a toad! Now they will have to hush. thank goodness.
Way To Go!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Haters gun hate. Awesome buck man! A lot of guys dream about big 8's like that!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats man! Way to do it right... Be patient and get that trophy!


----------



## Danner (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes sir, now that's a stud! Congrats and awesome job!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Huge toad, congratulations on a fine buck trophy of a life time...enjoy


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

What a horse, think we have his twin on the land I hunt, saw one chasing last yr that is about that size but body wasnt that big. Good job staying on him and not giving up


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

What a story, and to tell you the truth as I kept readng every post the suspense from the bashers drilling you really made it interesting to say the least i was hoping you would come out on top and show them, you did everything that you could have done and you were rewarded, when in doubt back out! What a stud of a deer congrats! One of the better stories that I have followed on AT!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats OP. Way to shut up the haters


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Saweeeeeet!!


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats man!!! Way to shut the keyboard pro's up


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

Throw a tape on that thing! Wow


----------



## BigLurch75 (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on a GREAT buck!!! Very glad you did the right thing. Sorry you had to endure so much bashing. Enjoy your deer!


----------



## TuffBuc (Aug 21, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> well he knows how to take and post pix from the woods because we got this one 30 hours ago
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1798282&d=1383600104


You sir are a troll, maybe you should get off AT and actually try hunting! Or is it more rewarding to sit on here and bash this guy? Apparently you have nothing better to do then post 50 times on this guys thread. 

To the OP, you did the right thing by backing out. Jumping the deer and pushing him out of the countryside would of done no good. Don't worry about the self proclaimed internet experts. AWESOME BUCK!!!!


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

O M G..... That's a freakin stud! Congrats man


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

What an end to a cool story! Glad I kept lookin back. It was lookin sketchy, lol. Congrats on an awsome buck! :thumbs_up


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Glad you found him...bet you had a long day at work....hahahaha


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics - symmetrical stud deer - congratulations on a Boone and Crockett deer - I may get critiqued on my B&C claim but if it isn't I'd be surprised - simply awesome. I find it funny that all the negative posts have subsided. Thankfully you put a true trophy down and at the same time their smoldering negativity. One last thing, you called it to the "T" prior to recovery 10-pt - and a big ***** 10 point it was


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow great buck.....


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a hog man, way to go! What a thread!


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats on a pig! Way to be persistent!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful deer man!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on a awesome deer...

Thanks for the suspense



Tim


----------



## goshdangfeller (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmmm...never say never


flyin2jz said:


> You never make posts like this. It's almost automatically turns into a can't fin my deer. No full pass because u damn near shot it at 50yds. My bow shoots 331 and there is no way I would take a shot that far. Especially at a great deer. Big risk to take. Good luck finding him. Post pics.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow. Great buck. Congrats on finding him! 

This thread has been fun, y'all lol


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

That rack definitely looks to be in the 160's. Congratulations jonesen. Good job on your recovery.


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats my man that is one big buck! Way to stick with it.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a true Illinois monster! Great story! Congrats!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

bucnut said:


> 47 yard unethical in 1983 I'd say so. 1993 Prolly. In 2003 Prolly not. 2013 no way is that unethical. Unless of course you don't have the practice time or patience to get good at that range.


Don't believe that, I have 1980s bows that are accurate, or more accurate then my 2000 Bows....Not the Bow, it's the Indian..


----------



## REDNECK QDMA (Jan 25, 2009)

congrats. awesome deer!!!!!!


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW! Congrats on a great buck! Glad you were able to find him.


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the meat good, or did it spoil?


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

You did the right thing. Congrats on a BRUISER!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome buck!


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

jonesen said:


> Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


so glad you stuck it out, and congratulations on a super super nice buck!


----------



## Voldy27 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice buck!!! My guess he died with in the first couple hours, but you did the right thing and got out of there. I wish I would have the patience as you going after a deer like that. I don't think I would slept and probably a good decision to go to work as sitting at home would not of been good.


----------



## Tyson29 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow man congrats! That's a brute man. To the people that talked crap to this guy how do u feel now. a 43 yard shot isn't that far if your comfortable at that range. that's a monster man im happy for ya! patients, all day sits, and consistency pays off. I would have had a hard time waiting him out that long myself but I sure would have. that's a 160 inch deer all day long!


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tyson29 said:


> Wow man congrats! That's a brute man. To the people that talked crap to this guy how do u feel now. a 43 yard shot isn't that far if your comfortable at that range. that's a monster man im happy for ya! patients, all day sits, and consistency pays off. I would have had a hard time waiting him out that long myself but I sure would have. that's a 160 inch deer all day long!


I didn't talk crap but I have to say if the meat is spoiled by the time you find it I wouldnt be able to cherish that kill.


----------



## toomb (May 26, 2010)

monster!.........


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ho Lee fuk

Congrats man, what a pig


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

Way to stick with it. Beast of a buck. Congrats.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Great thread, better story, and one heck of a hoss! Thanks for sharing and congrats. WOW!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Great deer, and great job!


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for starting my day off with a taste of jealously. My hats off to you young man.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats. He is close to Booner status. Very nice.


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Horse!

Doesn't appear coyotes did anything. I doubt there was, but was there any rot? 

Some of these know it alls on this forum should refer to this thread often. This situation can happen at 10 yards or 70 yards , to a new hunter or a seasoned vet, but when handled as Jones did the results tend to be positive.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow congrats on the beast!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats brother he's a brute!!


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Great Buck!!! way to stick it out and find him !! congrats...


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Good job! Congrats


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Outstanding, glad you found him.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

bucnut said:


> I would have thrown a hail Mary at him if I had the opportunity


Blunts, F-150, whatever it takes. What a buck!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

And the negative crickets stopped churping.......

Congrats on a monster! Way to get it done!


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome deer! Great job


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who kept faith in me. You guys helped me through this more than you know. I was so torn apart about not finding him but I played everything to the "T" by the books as smart as I could and it played off. This is probably the biggest buck I will ever shoot with a bow so I wasn't going to chance anything. Its still like a dream I wish this feeling on all of you. Its the best feeling ever. The unofficial green score is 172 4/8". Its amazing to be able to say you shot a possible gross booner with your bow. 
I was up till 1:00 am skinning quartering and caping him out last night. All the meat was good. I left the loins inside the chest because I didn't want to chance them but that is nothing to the load of meat I have in the freezer from this guy.
Idk when he died he was stiff but not bloated and his eyes were not foggy yet.. We were guessing he passed the night of the shot some time late. He ran about 200 yards to the point where he bedded and died. 
And yes I shoot rage hypos entrance 6" behind shoulder so you can see why I thought it was a good shot. I will admit I did miscalculate his angle and it almost turned out bad but if you do everything right it will still work out for you. I hope people learn that from this. Don't let anyone tell YOU what YOUR limitations are. 
Thanks everyone again for the support and congrats! Travis Jones


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Good job man. Thats a dam nice buck!! Glad you found him after all the **** that was flung at you.


----------



## CardiacBH (Aug 17, 2013)

Again, congrats on a great job in finding him and even more so on a fantastic buck!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

jonesen said:


> Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


Wow! That's a real beauty! I guess I might change my mind and risk losing my job over that buck (not really)!!

Nice job on the recovery.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your persistence and a phenomenal buck!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Travis I applaud your patience. Way to hold out and get your trophy. From reading this blog you can see why so many people lose their deer. There are not many places that you can hit a deer and not kill it. Congrats on a true giant and for teaching us all a lesson in when in doubt back out


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Jonesen, thanks for sharing the experience with us. That buck is awesome. I'm guessing you didn't sleep very well either of the last two nights. One from stress and the other from excitement.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats on sticking with it and finding that hog.
Sounds like you played it very smart.


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey man congrats awesome buck. Dont listen to the haters. I shot my last two bucks at 65 and 50. Both went. 60 yards and dead. So they r just mad they cant shoot that far. Congrats again


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

very nice buck ! congrats,it just might be the nicest buck you ever shoot ! now that`s a wall hanger !


----------



## Coyote B (Nov 4, 2013)

O_O wow! Great buck!


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

great buck congrats!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Any chance your shot was high?


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

That thing is huge!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rakkasan133 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, what a giant. Congrats man.


----------



## YZEATER (Dec 16, 2005)

wow, what a buck. i was pulling for you the whole time. way to stick to it and hold off on finding him.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats one a buck of a lifetime way to shut up the a**holes on here good job clear through


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

jonesen said:


> Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


What a buck You did everything right :thumbs_up


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats!!!!!super nice buck........One thing about the broadhead you used is they should fly just about as good as any broadhead out there which improves downrange accuracy which shots are gonna be futher nowadays

One thing about people in general is some hate when people are happy and some people think if they cant do it no one else can and that just isn't the case.They are very mentally limited


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

awesome buck. congrats.


jonesen said:


> Here you go shot was a little back single lung and liver


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great buck!!! Chalk another one up for the "Invasion Nation".


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Totally awesome! A quote from Ferris Buehler (sp) "He's a righteous dude"!!!


----------



## rtaylor (Nov 17, 2010)

My gosh that is huge!!! Good job!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


----------



## ATR2425 (Feb 1, 2010)

good for you man!!!!! I have been keeping up with this thread the last two days. Man i was pulling for you the whole time! That is a stud! 
many people will never even see a buck like that in all their days in the woods!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sweet looking buck.


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

bucnut said:


> Holy shnit you killed bullwinkle


You got that rite.....

Congrats a great looking buck...


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Buck...congrats to you!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


Why do you think you can determine HIS effective range? And, why do you think YOUR range should be his? The guy put a lethal shot on the deer at 47 yards. Dead deer. Go away. PS. I don't know the op either. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

jogr said:


> I can't believe your at work while the deer is rotting. If the meat is no good it doesn't count as a trophy no matter what the antlers look like.


God forbid someone put his job over his hobby. God damn.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Good for you! Sorry you had to deal with all the dudes that suffer from Small Penis Syndrome. That is an incredible buck and I hope you were able to get some great pics in the daytime. Congrats!!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations. Lots of effort and great result. I have hunted with a bow 28 years and never seen a deer that approaches that. What a memory. So happy for you that it ended well.

Cato


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


Big key here, YOUR OPINION. Maybe you just need to get outside and practice more, and talk a little less s***. 

Just my opinion of course.


Congratulations on a huge buck.


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> Big key here, YOUR OPINION. Maybe you just need to get outside and practice more, and talk a little less s***.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


so your saying you cant shoot over 15 yrds??
deer from county to county are different on how spooky they are.you might have spooky deer where your at and at a drop of a pin they freak out.some of us hunt places where people don't go around very often and deer aren't as spooky to where you can draw on them while they look at you


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

If you hunt and this hasn't happened to you........you haven't hunted enough.anytime you launch a arrow something bad may happen or something good can happen.


Don't confuse cant be done and hasn't been done


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

Travis -- excellent deer! I'm glad you didn't let all the know it all's on here get you down, you did what you felt was best for YOUR situation. I know your proud.


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

nice buck, congrats.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

congrats!!!!


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats man! Great deer! Don't let these computer professionals bug ya I've seen people make a lot worse shots on deer that were at 10 yards than you did at 47. Shot looked great just a little angled. It happens congrats enjoy this!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Buck, congrats, good job on finding him. Don't hesitate to do this again, I think everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


the only thing that makes sense here is you announced your personal range and feel everyone else should therefore be limited to your own lack of skill. congratulations. in the mean time, he put a lethal shot within his range and scored.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


Maybe try a little salt with that crow 

FYI no one is listening to you anymore. You are off your rocker man. Everyone here knows it. Even your hater buddies have all flown the coop. Your the only hen still cluckin. Your the kind of people that get banned from this site. good luck to you the rest of the season I hope you get to shoot one like this an get the feeling that come with it. Post it up when you do I will be the first to congratulate you. Travis jones


----------



## led0321 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Jones, I wouldn't even respond to idjuts anymore


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says.. You put that buck in front of me at 50 yards.. I'm taking the shot! That's a Monster dude. I've never killed one that big (and that's including using boom sticks!). So my hats off to you brother..


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Maybe try a little salt with that crow
> 
> FYI no one is listening to you anymore. You are off your rocker man. Everyone here knows it. Even your hater buddies have all flown the coop. Your the only hen still cluckin. Your the kind of people that get banned from this site. good luck to you the rest of the season I hope you get to shoot one like this an get the feeling that come with it. Post it up when you do I will be the first to congratulate you. Travis jones


I don't need a bunch of internet junkies to pat me on the back. I hunt for myself and would never just slap an arrow in a deer to be the "man" in town the rest of the week. Great deer, but a slobbish way of taking him. that's a long azz shot man...and im' not saying you can't pound the rubber all day at that yardage.

Basically what everyone is saying here is that they would put their interests before the animal taking a low percentage shot to have the "fame". that's wrong.


----------



## jguilbe (Aug 19, 2009)

Great job, nice deer. Haters will be haters!!!!!,You taught some people a valuable lesson..(Hopefully they learned something reading this tread).To many people like to judge and jump to conclusion before knowing the outcome or the reason why!!!!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> I don't need a bunch of internet junkies to pat me on the back. I hunt for myself and would never just slap an arrow in a deer to be the "man" in town the rest of the week. Great deer, but a slobbish way of taking him. that's a long azz shot man...and im' not saying you can't pound the rubber all day at that yardage.


 47 yards with todays equipment really isin't too far. is the shot for everyone NO , I have taken a buck buck at 45 yards..


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Bigg'un! Congrats.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats a great buck, Congrats on sticking it out!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> I don't need a bunch of internet junkies to pat me on the back. I hunt for myself and would never just slap an arrow in a deer to be the "man" in town the rest of the week. Great deer, but a slobbish way of taking him. that's a long azz shot man...and im' not saying you can't pound the rubber all day at that yardage.
> 
> Basically what everyone is saying here is that they would put their interests before the animal taking a low percentage shot to have the "fame". that's wrong.


ok, we get it! you don't feel comfortable with long shots, so get over your self righteous self already. I whacked a doe at 45 yards on Saturday and it was following a paint can trail to where she piled up. there were no horns involved, just a dead deer headed to the processor.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome buck man! Congrats on the recovery as well. You absolutely did the correct thing. I commend you on your patience to go in and look, which is something I struggle with for sure. Congrats again!


----------



## CDN ARCHER (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice buck congrats !When you posted that blood I felt that you had a good hit glad you found him and didn't give up .


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jonesen said:


> Thanks to everyone who kept faith in me. You guys helped me through this more than you know. I was so torn apart about not finding him but I played everything to the "T" by the books as smart as I could and it played off. This is probably the biggest buck I will ever shoot with a bow so I wasn't going to chance anything. Its still like a dream I wish this feeling on all of you. Its the best feeling ever. The unofficial green score is 172 4/8". Its amazing to be able to say you shot a possible gross booner with your bow.
> I was up till 1:00 am skinning quartering and caping him out last night. All the meat was good. I left the loins inside the chest because I didn't want to chance them but that is nothing to the load of meat I have in the freezer from this guy.
> Idk when he died he was stiff but not bloated and his eyes were not foggy yet.. We were guessing he passed the night of the shot some time late. He ran about 200 yards to the point where he bedded and died.
> And yes I shoot rage hypos entrance 6" behind shoulder so you can see why I thought it was a good shot. I will admit I did miscalculate his angle and it almost turned out bad but if you do everything right it will still work out for you. I hope people learn that from this. Don't let anyone tell YOU what YOUR limitations are.
> Thanks everyone again for the support and congrats! Travis Jones


Awesome deer Guy. Hopefully you learned something as well?


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

flyin2jz said:


> You never make posts like this. It's almost automatically turns into a can't fin my deer. No full pass because u damn near shot it at 50yds. My bow shoots 331 and there is no way I would take a shot that far. Especially at a great deer. Big risk to take. Good luck finding him. Post pics.


you sir are an idiot and should prob practice past 40 yards.

OP... CONGRATS! HELLUVA BUCK!

this is why i too practice out to 100 yards.


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

...I'm blown away by the ignorance on this thread and all the negativity. Congratulations, where u able to harvest Any meat?


----------



## BlugrassBucks (Aug 14, 2012)

Hell of a story. This man did it the right way. Each person has their own personal shooting styles and if the guy feels good shooting at 47 yards then so be it. Some people are talking smack even after he recovered it the correct way by giving it time to die. No shot can be promised and gut shots happen even at 20 yards. Hats off to this guy. He stayed calm and make a shot he was comfortable with. Props


----------



## jimehall (Feb 19, 2010)

Early Ice said:


> I don't need a bunch of internet junkies to pat me on the back. I hunt for myself and would never just slap an arrow in a deer to be the "man" in town the rest of the week. Great deer, but a slobbish way of taking him. that's a long azz shot man...and im' not saying you can't pound the rubber all day at that yardage.
> 
> Basically what everyone is saying here is that they would put their interests before the animal taking a low percentage shot to have the "fame". that's wrong.


You are wrong!!!!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

what a stud! congrats... glad you found him... nice work


----------



## Crashduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Which page has a picture of the deer? I don't want to wade through all the BS to find it.


----------



## Freedirtnaps (Nov 2, 2012)

Page 15 post 431


----------



## Crashduck (Jun 22, 2013)

Thsnks


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

nice deer


----------



## 1seth (May 15, 2009)

Dude congrats that is a stud muffin for sure. Good Lord.


----------



## TJ MAULDIN#2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome buck man! Enjoyed the thread.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats jonesen. One thing I've learned from this thread is we have way to many people worrying about others hunting, and not enough about their own. Jesus he did nothing wrong, at all. There was literally nothing unethical about this what so ever. Don't judge somebody on the shot they take because your not comfortable shooting at 40 yards. It's not like he was trying to shoot it head on at 60+. Bows are fast an accurate enough these days that I barely see a difference from 20-40 with my vector turbo.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow if 47 is far you guys don't wanna even know how far I've taken deer with my bow. Its all in the practice routine and shooter confidence. 47 yards I would take that shot all day long with a clear window. Someone ask cam if 47 is to far. Congrats op beautiful buck!


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone is going to have a limit if you know your limit an are confident in the shot you shoot. Simple as that. Unethical would be not knowing your limits an being uncomfortable an letting it fly anyway. I have friends in different parts of the country where 47 yards is a chip shot for the areas they hunt. Here in Iowa were pretty fortunate an the first 4 years or so I hunted I never had to shoot over 20 yards.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree 100 percent with ya hawkeye. No your limits and practice practice practice.


----------



## klumbo (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on finding him and for taking such a true monster. And don't give 2 thoughts about the guys that are bashing you. You know how far is to far for you to shoot with that being said I would have taken that shot 2. And again my hats off to you great deer


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

WOW, that's AWESOME, congrats, nicely done.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bwana said:


> Sorry friend, but a fellow bowhunter, would be one that takes all steps necessary to recover the animal. If you don't have a plan of recovery, or alternate itinerary after a shot...don't squeeze the trigger :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> If the deer have been eaten by yotes & eagles(because of the delay)...will you still be eager to see the pics ?...would you still consider him a hero ?


dude you are a grade A jack wagon. I hope you dont fall off your pedestal someday.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

If he had listened to the ethics police here he likely would have bumped that deer an never recovered it. The fact he backed out waited patiently an stuck with it is the reason he found it. Some of you act like he wounded it with no intention of ever trying to recover it? Have you seen the buck? Who in the hell wouldn't exhaust every possible opportunity to recover the animal? He should have been praised for being able to wait it out knowing what was out there. Instead he's been bashed and criticized for holding off searching for a potential booner. Which also turned out to be a single lung liver shot. Ill actually give him props on waiting it out and not giving in to those of you wanting him to spend every minute after the shot tracking. Had he listened to you that deer would have gone to waste.


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.



dude you are nothing more than a jealous ahole. Maybe you should stick to ice fishing, you clearly cant hack it as a hunter.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ACooper1983 said:


> dude you are a grade A jack wagon. I hope you dont fall off your pedestal someday.


 But an honest jackwagon,,,, and don't worry about him falling off his pedestal . he too old to get on the pedestal.. BAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

buckeyboy said:


> But an honest jackwagon,,,, and don't worry about him falling off his pedestal . he too old to get on the pedestal.. BAWWWWWWWWWWWW



no, you both are jelous turds. Kid knows his limits and has confidence, and all you 2 jerks can do is rip him up one side and down the other, I hope neither of you get a shot a buck within 20inches of the one he shots in your entire life.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Well effective range as 30 yards is pretty funny. Clearly don't practice very much or aren't too good of a shot. Or even placing an effective range on a guy you have never met, because 30 yards surely isn't the equipments range. It's not like he's pulling a 40 lbs bow. Which yes could still effectively down any whitetail on the planet at 30 yards.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad you found it. Was the meat edible?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

led0321 said:


> Ho Lee fuk


Werd.

Congrats, that is a stud 10!


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

rogersaddler said:


> What a buck You did everything right :thumbs_up


Not if he lost the meat; and after 30 hours stewing in it's juices I doubt it's edible. If he had searched another 1/2 hour the first night he would have done it right and had a trophy. He has a Stink Buck unless by some miracle the meat is still good . A Stink Buck is not a trophy no matter how big the rack is. It's a symbol of failure.

If he will eat the deer then I congratulate him on his fine trophy. If not, then he should be embarrassed.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

This thread is a great example of what a message forum shouldn’t be allowed to become. I’m a member of quite a few, and in all the better ones comments like we’re seeing here aren’t tolerated. It’s a shame what the administrators here have allowed to happen.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

man that thing is huge!! congrats to you!!


----------



## str (Jun 28, 2009)

great deer,congrats i do have a question and then a story.are most of the guys on here so good of shots or great hunters,more so than just the normal hunters ?I shot a deer in fulton co illinois 3 years ago that still haunts me, shot him at 1255 mid day ,waited till 3 pm to climb down and check arrow and blood.I did not see the arrow hit so was unsure of hit,long story short i had to hit one lung as their was lots of bubbles in blood,one spot where he stood for a minute after the shot looked like a cherry icee about the size of a steering wheel and a inch thick.So i thought i had my monster as he was prolly one sixty,50 yards later i jumped him and have not seen him since.HE only went about a hundred yards from the shot,the next day i found just little drops of blood the last being prolly a half mile from where i jumped him,so iwish i had waited a lot longer before taking up the trail.You never know what can happen so when unsure i say give him 10 or 15 or 20 hours..............


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Great Buck!! Good job of sticking with it and finding him!


----------



## Hoythunter365 (Jul 20, 2011)

Early Ice said:


> 16 pages of Bullsheet right here....just what he wanted. a big atta boy. you guys need to take off the sweat pants and stop acting like this goon is something special, this dude is a disease. 47 yards is BS, 70+ yards is obsurd.. Effective range...effective range at a rubber range is 60....now put a heartbeat behind it and effective range IMO is 30 or less. This Ding bat over time will wound more deer than he will get, i'd put money on it.


http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/publish/posts/2474/taking-long-shots.html

Please read this article. And I'd love to read your email/ message to Bill Winke about how his 51 yard shot was absurd. So if you don't mind please post it, along with his response if he decides you deserve one, on this thread when you're finished.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with long shots. Just bc some on here don't have the skill level to execute a long shot doesn't mean that the rest of us that put in the long hours can't take them


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

jogr said:


> Not if he lost the meat; and after 30 hours stewing in it's juices I doubt it's edible. If he had searched another 1/2 hour the first night he would have done it right and had a trophy. He has a Stink Buck unless by some miracle the meat is still good . A Stink Buck is not a trophy no matter how big the rack is. It's a symbol of failure.
> 
> If he will eat the deer then I congratulate him on his fine trophy. If not, then he should be embarrassed.


Just because I love feeding you bashers this crow I'm going to post this up. If you would have read THE MEAT WAS ALL GOOD! I will even post pics of my processing ticket for your "proof" like you even deserve any.. 148 # of tasty meat. Well that's bone in so not all 148# is meat


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Whoops here it is lol


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

jonesen said:


> Whoops here it is lol


Sweet. I am glad all the meat was saved.


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

I read most of this, congrats buddy! Lots of haters. If I had your confidence I would do the same. I practice out to 80+ on the 3d range, but only 50 with broad heads. My farthest shot was 36 yards, BUT I had already had an arrow in him at 21 yards. He stopped for a few seconds to look back, and I put a second one in him for good measure. I also had a 30 yard shot on a doe, but it was also a follow up. On that 30 yard shot I hit the right hind quarter on a severely quartering away shot. I was amazed to find the arrow went full length through the deer, and the broad head was sticking out between the brisket and front left shoulder. Talk about full penetration. I will never preach shots more than 30 myself, but more power to those that have the ability! 
BEAUTIFUL Buck!! Congrats
archery146


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

jonesen said:


> Just because I love feeding you bashers this crow I'm going to post this up. If you would have read THE MEAT WAS ALL GOOD! I will even post pics of my processing ticket for your "proof" like you even deserve any.. 148 # of tasty meat. Well that's bone in so not all 148# is meat


Not a basher. I'm just speaking the truth. No one should let a deer go nearly 30 hours before recovery and expect good meat and good meat should be the primary goal of the hunt. You could have been done the first night by searching just a few minutes more since you knew you couldn't look during the following day. Yep, you would have been tired at work- but you would have found that beast so I doubt you would have noticed being tired. 

I'm glad it worked out and that the meat is good and therefore do congratulate you on the trophy. I hope you and others will realize how extremely lucky you are that the meat is good. I get extremely tired of the Stink Bucks posted on here and people congratulating guys that "got" there trophy days later in inedible condition. Stink Bucks are not trophys. 

But if yours is edible then it is indeed a trophy. Congratulations. But not eating any crow here. I stand behind everything I posted.


----------



## skeeterj01 (Oct 28, 2012)

jonesen said:


> Whoops here it is lol


I have to give you major props for keeping your cool with some of these guys posts. I would have already lost it. some of yall act like children. the dude shot a freaking hoss of a buck and backed out. he had to work the next day god forbid some of us have actual jobs. great job on a monster bud congrats


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

what a hog! You did everything perfectly!


----------



## ROSSMAN2 (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats on a stud of a buck.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Dec 9, 2012)

There are more aholes on at than i could have ever imagined! Congrats to you jonesen!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats to you


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Unreal. reading posts like these...simply unreal. There are always those that are trying to deliver this important message like it's their duty, their higher calling to teach others. "It's a failure, you shouldn't be congratulated if you didn't save the meat". Idiots. Such idiots. Get a dose of reality. The guy shot a great buck and recovered him. Quit being absurdly impractical about a real life situation and just congratulate the guy on a monster buck. He's a fellow hunter and assuredly respects the animal he is pursuing. Man I never reply to this bs, but such extremist, self righteous, preachy ridiculous bullsxxx. 

Great buck man, I'd be so pumped if I shot one like that. You should feel awesome about it.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Grats on a great deer and way to stick it out and recover it!

Wow, this place should be full of people who congratulate others for being out there _*hunting*_ and when people ask for advice, they get it. 

Instead of all the nanny state police of "your doing it wrong, cause I don't do it like that" ! Give it a rest  and start encouraging people! Might make you feel a bit better about your day.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I read this whole story front to back. Congrats on the deer. 

I think the biggest reason for the long shot bashing is, not that it can't be done. It's that the animal can move before the arrow gets there. I think the 73 yard shot at a bedded deer is way more ethical than a 47 yard standing/walking/moving deer. The bedded buck can't move before the arrow hits. 

If you shoot and the deer a split second later takes a step forward or turns toward you it turns into a good shot gone bad. I think this is where these guys that are so called bashing are trying to get everyone to understand. I know I can make that shot, practice all you want, then have the adrenaline , sitting motionless for hours in a cramped tree stand, haven't shot my bow in a week cause I've been hunting, all these factors come into play when hunting.

Again great deer OP, BTW I would have called in to work to get a deer like that, LOL..glad the meat is edible..:thumbs_up enjoy your Booner


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a great buck. You really had the AT community buzzing but I think it made for great theatre!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

skeeterj01 said:


> I have to give you major props for keeping your cool with some of these guys posts. I would have already lost it. some of yall act like children. the dude shot a freaking hoss of a buck and backed out. he had to work the next day god forbid some of us have actual jobs. great job on a monster bud congrats


Hard to get too upset about much of anything when looking at this pig every night knowing what I accomplished.


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

Do u do your own taxidermy jones? That is a stud buck. Wish we could nominate some of the pricks on here for banishment from this forum as they try to bring down a great accomplishment because of self righteous jealousy. Congrats on that hoss!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I read this whole story front to back. Congrats on the deer.
> 
> I think the biggest reason for the long shot bashing is, not that it can't be done. It's that the animal can move before the arrow gets there. I think the 73 yard shot at a bedded deer is way more ethical than a 47 yard standing/walking/moving deer. The bedded buck can't move before the arrow hits.
> 
> ...


Yes I think you are absolutely correct. I shot that deer last year at 73 yards cuz he was bedded. I knew there was no way for that target to move.. just like shooting a 3d. This buck I almost let walk cuz I knew if he got past that opening he would be in too thick of cover and the trail he was on turned east and ran the river away from me.. BUT he stopped all on his own I did not grunt him to stop he was kicking the ground making a scrape and racking his rack in the tree. I made the decision that he was relaxed enough and not going to walk that is exactly why I decided to take that shot. I don't just fling arrows hoping to hit something. I try to read the deer the whole time he is in my sight. IMO shooting 45 yards at a relaxed buck with his head behind a tree has better odds than 20 yards on a buck staring you down because you just grunted him to a stop or seen you draw. But both should be a dead buck none the less


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

krabbiepatty said:


> Do u do your own taxidermy jones? That is a stud buck. Wish we could nominate some of the pricks on here for banishment from this forum as they try to bring down a great accomplishment because of self righteous jealousy. Congrats on that hoss!


Yes sir I do. Love every bit of it. Takes any free time I have left an sometimes the wife hates it but its a rewarding job. I do taxidermy part time and work for Asplundh tree experts full time.. (guys in the big orange trucks trimming for power lines)


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool man I'm a jones too I knew u were an ok dude haha!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

krabbiepatty said:


> That's cool man I'm a jones too I knew u were an ok dude haha!


Right on! Lol


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a stud buddy glad u got him!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks hewi.. he sure is a once in a lifetime.


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats man! Hell of a buck!!


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on a great animal!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

I only have one thing to say in regards to this buck:

humina, humina, humina, humina


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats man, thats a keeper for sure.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Jonesen, let me know if you need a hunting partner for next season!! Congrats on your deer, glad to see the nay sayers eating crow.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

jonesen said:


> Hard to get too upset about much of anything when looking at this pig every night knowing what I accomplished.


Can't wait to see the finished product of that taxidermy job. Definitely jealous. There's nothing like that walking through the woods I hunt.

Congrats!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

what form is that. Doesnt look like a reg 6900 mckenzie form.


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

This saga was worth every second of my time. This thread had the makings of a great movie. Drama, suspense, villains and the good guys won in the end. Hell of a nice buck congratulations!


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

Great deer. Good job Mr. Jones. Amazing how you kept your cool.


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

First off, congrats on the great buck, what a beast. I lost one(not that Big) cause I pushed him. For you to know the size of the beast and still take your time is a job well done. 2nd-I use to enjoy AT all the time. Got to know some really good people on here. But, I quit visiting do to all the jack wagons. came to visit to search new products. I stumbled upon this thread. Im glad I kept reading to see the deer. But I will say is was hard to get through the first 16 pages of rightous better than thou hunters. We have enough people fighting our hobbies and traditions, we dont need to do amoungst ourselfs. Jones that is one heck of a deer and you should be proud, well done!


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## jwork (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats on a MONSTER.


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

way to go


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

sleeperls said:


> what form is that. Doesnt look like a reg 6900 mckenzie form.


You know your forms. Yeah i rasp off that ridiculous bulge on the offside neck. Make that form look so much better. Not sure if thats the pose I'm going with thou its just my display manikin. I really like the Coombs wall peds. I will definitely post up pics of him when all done. I couldn't have dreamed of a more perfect buck. Perfect example of a giant mature Midwest buck. Had another guy measure him I guess I did it wrong. Come out to 174 gross with only 3.5" of deductions to a NET 170.5" I don't think he will keep that till the 60 day drying time is up though. Regardless he is a once in a life time buck and the best story to go with it. You guys are great thanks again for all the kind words. (Most of you) lol


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I just thought it looked a little different. Im just getting into taxidermy, as im Still gathering supplies to mount my first one. Watching rick carters dvd over and over and over.

Thats a perfect 10 imho.


----------



## HydesPro (Jul 18, 2011)

Great hunt bud!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

jonesen said:


> Thanks to everyone who kept faith in me. You guys helped me through this more than you know. I was so torn apart about not finding him but I played everything to the "T" by the books as smart as I could and it played off. This is probably the biggest buck I will ever shoot with a bow so I wasn't going to chance anything. Its still like a dream I wish this feeling on all of you. Its the best feeling ever. The unofficial green score is 172 4/8". Its amazing to be able to say you shot a possible gross booner with your bow.
> I was up till 1:00 am skinning quartering and caping him out last night. All the meat was good. I left the loins inside the chest because I didn't want to chance them but that is nothing to the load of meat I have in the freezer from this guy.
> Idk when he died he was stiff but not bloated and his eyes were not foggy yet.. We were guessing he passed the night of the shot some time late. He ran about 200 yards to the point where he bedded and died.
> And yes I shoot rage hypos entrance 6" behind shoulder so you can see why I thought it was a good shot. I will admit I did miscalculate his angle and it almost turned out bad but if you do everything right it will still work out for you. I hope people learn that from this. Don't let anyone tell YOU what YOUR limitations are.
> Thanks everyone again for the support and congrats! Travis Jones


Travis -

A hearty congratulations to you! I knew deep down you were going to find this deer. You did everything spot on and didn't listen to the loud mouth arm chair "hunters" on here.

Way to go!

Jim


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome man!! I'm glad you found him!! What a giant!

I haven't checked in on the thread since you had to go back to work. I can't believe this thread went 27 pages!! LOL


----------



## redhaven (Jan 18, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

sleeperls said:


> I just thought it looked a little different. Im just getting into taxidermy, as im Still gathering supplies to mount my first one. Watching rick carters dvd over and over and over.
> 
> Thats a perfect 10 imho.


Feel free to let me know if you need any help.


----------



## matthewschick (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats! on the buck! You said you do taxidermy, I was wondering what you charge for a shoulder mount I have a friend who shot his first 8 and is looking for a taxidermist in the area.


----------



## Markymark80 (Sep 1, 2013)

I read through this entire thread, all 27 pages. AMAZING buck and great story!


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

the jealousy abounds!! nice work, and if u think anything over a 30 yards shot, you are probably shooting 40lbs and a 25" draw length.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great buck!! Outstanding effort finding him too. Congrats on a trophy


----------



## g2outfitter (Aug 5, 2012)

pilsbury38 said:


> There are more aholes on at than i could have ever imagined! Congrats to you jonesen!


I agree, being behind someone with support because we are outdoorsman has gone to the wasteside. Sad that sportsmanship has left the fine community we strive to surround ourselves with. I don't agree support blatant bad practice but this guy placed each and everyone of us in his shoes with his story. I know I have been their.


----------



## jonesen (Feb 29, 2012)

Other really are some great people on here thanks again for all the kind words guys it really means a lot. 

Mathewschick sent you a pm..


----------

